#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة المناقشات >  تأملات في زحام الأيام - 2

## حنـــــان

يا ترى لسه فاكرين؟

ماذا لو... تأملات في زحام الأيام

قضينا وقت ممتع مع بعض... الموضوع قربني من شخصيات جميلة  في المنتدى وعرفني أكتر بيهم
ووقفنا عند عشرة أسئلة... زحام الأيام أخدني  :: 

بس أدينا رجعنا...

مستعدين لدخول عالم الأحلام والخيال من جديد؟



أنتظروا السؤال الحادي عشر

حنـــــان

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.

كل عام وانت بخير يا استاذة حنان.

لا تعلمي مدى سعادتي .. برغبتك في إكمال هذا الموضوع .. لأنه احدى المواضيع التى دعتني للتسجيل في هذا المنتدى.. :Hug2:  

كم اشعر بلامتان لهذا الموضوع ولصاحبته. :f2:  

شكرا لك ولمجهودك .. 

بارك الله فيك. ::

----------


## summar

انا هدخل حاااااااااااالا اقراه


وهرجعلكم بعد الفاصل ان شاء الله

----------


## amak_77

استني يا حنان 
اخر حاجة وقفنا ليها كان السؤال التاسع
و عايز اجاوب على الاسئلة السابقة اجاوب هنا ولا هناك

----------


## Tiger Woman

انا مستنيه الموضوع الجميل ده بس المرة ده ان شاء الله هجاوب على سؤال سؤال و مش هفوت حاجة

----------


## أنفـــــال

انا كمان هاستنى  ::

----------


## سابرينا

*وانا هستنى وهجاوب كمان على الاسئله اللى فاتتنى*

----------


## osha

فيك الخير ياحنان والله على رفع الموضوع الاول ثم اكماله مرة اخرى بهذا الموضوع 
على الاقل الواحد يلاقي حاجة تهدي اعصابه وتعرفه أكثر على الاعضاء ونقرب من بعض اكتر
في انتظار السؤال الاول يا حنان واكرر شكري مرة اخرى

----------


## حنـــــان

والله أنا سعيدة جدا بالاقبال ده على الموضوع... في وجوه مألوفة وحشتني ووجوه جديدة أسعدني تواجدها.

على فكرة يا أماك لو عايز ترد على أسئلة الموضوع الأولاني طبعا برحب بيك... رد هناك عليها وحنحط هنا الأسئلة الجديدة وشارك معانا بقى أول بأول.

حرجع لكم بالسؤال حالا.

----------


## حنـــــان

[frame="10 80"]وقعت في ايدك طاقية الإخفاء...بس اكتشفت انك لما تلبسها بتقدر تختفي لمدة ساعة واحدة بس... حتروح بيها فين... وحتعمل ايه؟[/frame]

----------


## osha

> [frame="10 80"]وقعت في ايدك طاقية الإخفاء...بس اكتشفت انك لما تلبسها بتقدر تختفي لمدة ساعة واحدة بس... حتروح بيها فين... وحتعمل ايه؟[/frame]


تصدقي ياحنان ان دا كان حلم حياتي وانا صغيرة ويمكن لغاية دلوقت ساعات بيراودني في لحظات حنين لمراحل من النمو كنت اشعر فيها بمسئوليات اقل من حاليا 
المهم 
وانا في ابتدائي كان نفسي اروح ادخل بيت مديرة المدرسة الصارمة جدا في هذا الوقت عشان اعرفها على حقيقتها واشوفها بعيد عن سلطتها 
وانا في اعدادي وبما اني كنت عضو نشط في اتحاد الطلبة وقتها كان نفسي ادخل اجتماعات الادارة عشان اعرف بيدبروا ايه وايه جدول الرحلات - اصلي كنت غاوية رحلات 
وانا في ثانوي كنت نفسي ادخل غرفة مدرسي الكيميا اشوف الناس دول بيتكلموا مع بعض ازاي لاني بصراحة طول عمري مش فاهمة اصلا الكيمياء دي بيعملوا بيها ايه 
دلوقت بس نفسي في ساعة واحدة اختفي فيها ومحدش يعرف مكاني واعيش حالة سلام وصفاء مع النفس ومقدار من الخصوصية مش بالاقيه كتير

----------


## summar

> [frame="10 80"]وقعت في ايدك طاقية الإخفاء...بس اكتشفت انك لما تلبسها بتقدر تختفي لمدة ساعة واحدة بس... حتروح بيها فين... وحتعمل ايه؟[/frame]



الاول قبل ماالبسها هفكر كتيييييير وكويس اوى فى الاماكن...وبعد ماحدد هروح جرى هههههه
المكان اللى جى على بالى دلوقتى...
اى مكان سرى...من اللى مبنشمش ريحتهم طول ماحنا مواطنيين عاديين
وهفضل بقى ادعبس فى الملفات والمستندات....واصورها كلها واخدها معايا علشان اكمل دعبسة برة
وممن اروح مكتبة الاسكندرية وافضل فيها طول الليل وهما قافلين ههههه

مش متأكدة دلوقتى من المكان.....بس اللى انا متأكدة منه ان انا هروح اى حتة....

 :2: 




اغلس حاجة بقى ان انتى بعد كل التخطيط ده.....تيجى تلبسيها تلاقيها ديقة هههههه يعنى تعملك صداع طول الساعة
او ماتدخلش اصلا...
او تكون واسعة....وتقع منك وانتى بتجرى وتتفضحى ههههه

----------


## حنـــــان

> تصدقي ياحنان ان دا كان حلم حياتي وانا صغيرة ويمكن لغاية دلوقت ساعات بيراودني في لحظات حنين لمراحل من النمو كنت اشعر فيها بمسئوليات اقل من حاليا 
> المهم 
> وانا في ابتدائي كان نفسي اروح ادخل بيت مديرة المدرسة الصارمة جدا في هذا الوقت عشان اعرفها على حقيقتها واشوفها بعيد عن سلطتها


كنتي حاسه انها حتكون مختلفة في البيت عن في المدرسة؟ تفكير ناضح لطفلة في ابتدائي...  :y:  




> وانا في اعدادي وبما اني كنت عضو نشط في اتحاد الطلبة وقتها كان نفسي ادخل اجتماعات الادارة عشان اعرف بيدبروا ايه وايه جدول الرحلات - اصلي كنت غاوية رحلات


مستعجلة ليه مانتي كنتي حتعرفي حتعرفي  :: 




> وانا في ثانوي كنت نفسي ادخل غرفة مدرسي الكيميا اشوف الناس دول بيتكلموا مع بعض ازاي لاني بصراحة طول عمري مش فاهمة اصلا الكيمياء دي بيعملوا بيها ايه


ولا أنا  :n:  ماتفكرنيش بالثانوي ربنا يخليكي!




> دلوقت بس نفسي في ساعة واحدة اختفي فيها ومحدش يعرف مكاني واعيش حالة سلام وصفاء مع النفس ومقدار من الخصوصية مش بالاقيه كتير


أهي دي اللي فعلا محتاجة لها طاقية الاخفاء
كان الله في العون يا رشا  :: 
شكرا على الاجابة اللذيذة قوي دي

----------


## حنـــــان

> الاول قبل ماالبسها هفكر كتيييييير وكويس اوى فى الاماكن...وبعد ماحدد هروح جرى هههههه
> المكان اللى جى على بالى دلوقتى...
> اى مكان سرى...من اللى مبنشمش ريحتهم طول ماحنا مواطنيين عاديين
> وهفضل بقى ادعبس فى الملفات والمستندات....واصورها كلها واخدها معايا علشان اكمل دعبسة برة
> وممن اروح مكتبة الاسكندرية وافضل فيها طول الليل وهما قافلين ههههه


انتي كنتي تنفعي مخبرة على فكرة يا يسرا... شكلك بتحبي الأفلام البوليسية!




> اغلس حاجة بقى ان انتى بعد كل التخطيط ده.....تيجى تلبسيها تلاقيها ديقة هههههه يعنى تعملك صداع طول الساعة
> او ماتدخلش اصلا...
> او تكون واسعة....وتقع منك وانتى بتجرى وتتفضحى ههههه


آه... ماخطرتش في بالي دي...
بس خلينا نقول... انها من نوع one size fits all
يعني ستريتش تيجي على الكل!
ولا تقلقي!

شكرا يا يسرا على تواجدك معانا

----------


## Amira

> [frame="10 80"]وقعت في ايدك طاقية الإخفاء...بس اكتشفت انك لما تلبسها بتقدر تختفي لمدة ساعة واحدة بس... حتروح بيها فين... وحتعمل ايه؟[/frame]


*عودا أحمد يا حنان 

أنا هالبس الطاقية و أحضر اجتماع الجمعية العمومية القادم عندنا في الشركة علشان عايزة أعرف الناس دي بتفكر أزاي  و ناوين علي أيه   
أما بقي حاعمل أيه - فا دي متوقفة علي تخاريفهم في الأجتماع 

بس ساعة واحدة  قليلة قوي أنا هاحتاج "أوفرتايم"  

شكرا يا حنان علي العودة بينا للتأملات من جديد *

----------


## مظلوووم

ساعه واحده بس يا دوك
ههههههههههههههههههههه
وحشتنا الاسئله وفعلا انا سعيد بالموضوع انه اتجدد تانى
وبالنسبه لطاقيه الاخفاء
هاعمل بيها مهمه بس يارب الحق فى خلال الساعه
اولا هاحاول مسرعا اركب اى حاجه من خطوط ال عال وانزل فى تل ابيب
وادخل الكنيست واسمع الشياطين دول بيدبروا ايه للمسلمين
وربنا يستر والمفعول ما يروحش ههههههههههههههههه
ساعتها يبقى الفاتحه عليا مقدما  :: 
بس كله يهون فى سبيل الله
هههههههههههههههههههه
ويجعلوا عاااااااااااامر
انووووووووبيس

----------


## amak_77

> وقعت في ايدك طاقية الإخفاء...بس اكتشفت انك لما تلبسها بتقدر تختفي لمدة ساعة واحدة بس... حتروح بيها فين... وحتعمل ايه؟
> drawFrame()


طاقية الاخفا
طاقية الاخفا
طاقية الاخفا
طاقية الاخفا

صراحة دي فكرة حلوة اوي و الله كل مرحلة سنية يا حنان كانت محتاجة طاقية الاخفا عشان انفذ بيها حاجة كانت مضايقاني وقتها

دلوقت كل الي مضايقني اني  عايز اشوف حبيبنا يومه عامل ازاي اوبيعمل ايه في بيته 
زينا كدا ولا في حاجة مختلفة 

و السعه قفا و اهرب قبل ما الطاقية يخلص مفعولها
عشان يجرب لسع القفا عامل ازاي بدل ما رجالته هارين الناس يدوق هوه بقى شويه

شكرالأسئلتك ياحناااااااان 
منتظرييييييييييين

----------


## Tiger Woman

> [frame="10 80"]وقعت في ايدك طاقية الإخفاء...بس اكتشفت انك لما تلبسها بتقدر تختفي لمدة ساعة واحدة بس... حتروح بيها فين... وحتعمل ايه؟[/frame]



يااااااااااااااه يا حنان راجعة بسؤال صعب اوى وكمان طلعتى بخيلة ساعة واحدة 

انا اروح البنك المركزى و ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ( لا لا بلاش اعمل كده الله يلعنك يا شيطان  :n:  )
انا بجد احب اسافر لبيت الله الحرام واصلى هناك فى كل حته وادعى ربنا انه يرضى عنى ويغفرلى وابكى لحد ما استريح بس حاسه انها هتاخد اكتر من ساعة ولو مفعول الطاقيه راح هفضل برضه قاعدة والجدع يخرجنى بقى  :Plane:

----------


## horse

> [frame="10 80"]وقعت في ايدك طاقية الإخفاء...بس اكتشفت انك لما تلبسها بتقدر تختفي لمدة ساعة واحدة بس... حتروح بيها فين... وحتعمل ايه؟[/frame]


[frame="8 90"]أختي العزيزة حنان ...
معلش أنا جاي متأخر كعادتي ...ياخسارة ماعرفتش أشارك في الموضوع الأول بأسئلته الجميلة لأني طبعا ماكنتش لسه اتشرفت بالأنضمام للمنتدي .....نحاول بقي نرد علي السؤال ده ....ولو انه صعب قوي ....
في أماكن تحسي انها مليانه فساد في بلدنا ...وساعات بيبقي الواحد نفسه يعرف ايه اللي بيحصل جوه ....والأكتر من كده نفسه يبقي سبب في فضح الناس دي ...أعتقد طاقيتك هاتنفعني قوي في الموضوع ده ...بس حكاية انها ساعة واحدة ده هايخلليني أسخن جسمي بشوية سويدي عشان أتحرك بسرعه قبل مالساعة تخلص .....
في أماكن كتير ...بس كفايه كده ....
مستني بقيت الأسئلة ...وياريت أقدر أشارل بقي المرادي في كل الأسئلة ....
لك مني كل التحية.....[/frame]

----------


## الازهرى

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله طاقيه اخفاء ايه للى انتم بتتكلموا عليها شكرا ليكى اخت حنان على الموضوع بس انا شايف كل واحد فى المنتدى عايز لغراض نفسه

----------


## somaaaa

هو سؤال يا ازهرى والمفرود كل واحد يجاوب عن نفسة
وجميل جدا الموضوع ياحنان

بس ساعة قليلة خالص
المهم اول حاجة فكرت فيها انى اروح الكعبة
ياااااااااااااااااااااااااا
متتصروش بجد نفسى اروح ازاى
اكتبها يارب...........

----------


## حنـــــان

أميرة... ازيك يا أميرة منورة الموضوع بجد.
حكاية "عايزه اعرف الناس دي بتفكر ازاي"... حكاية شاغلاني أنا كمان يا أميرة والله. ناس كتير بتقابليهم أو رؤسائك في العمل أو أصدقائك... بتبقي نفسك فعلا لو تقدري تدخلي في عقلهم وتعرفي بيفكروا في ايه... واذا كانوا بيقولوا كل اللي بيحسوه أو بيعنوا كل اللي بيقولوه.

----------


## حنـــــان

مظلووم...
أنا من فترة وأنا عايزه أجدد الموضوع بس كل شويه كان بيمنعني شئ.
المهم.
انت لازم تنظم الحكاية دي كويس... بحيث تستخدم طاقية الاخفاء وقت ما تحتاجها وبس مش أكتر عشان ما تضيعش عليك ولا دقيقة من الساعة المسموح بيها... لاحسن بعدين يقفشوك...
مصر عايزاك يا رأفت!

----------


## حنـــــان

أماك... يومه عامل ازاي مش حاجة فكرت فيها قبل كده أنا شخصيا... متخيل يومه حيكون عامل ازاي يعني؟
لو حصل ووقعت في ايدك طاقية الاخفاء... ابقى بلغنا بالنتيجة!

----------


## حنـــــان

هورس...
الموضوع الأول لسه مفتوح للمشاركة طبعا. وانت هنا مش متأخر ولا حاجة دا احنا لسه بنقول يا هادي. سعيدة جدا بانضمامك للموضوع.

حكاية التسخين قبل التحرك دي مفيدة... واعمل حسابك تبقى شايل معاك كاميرا صغيرة ومسجل!

----------


## حنـــــان

تايجر... معلش رديت على هورس قبلك بالغلط!

بس يا تايجر الحكاية دي مش محتاجة لها طاقية الاخفا خالص ولا ايه؟ ولا انتي قصدك على رحلة الطيارة نفسها يعني؟

----------


## حنـــــان

الأزهري... مش فاهمه استفسارك بس تقدر ترجع لمقدمة الموضوع الأول عشان تعرف فكرة الأسئلة.

سوما... أهلا بيكي معانا في الموضوع. وربنا ينولنا جميعا الحج لبيته الحرام باذن الله.

----------


## sea_wolf

*اهلااهلا اهلا اهلا 
كل سنة وانتى طيبة 
موضوع جميل جدا ووحشنا جدا 
انا  عن نفسى   
هسافر القاهرة من  غير طبعا ما البسها لانى مش هكون محتاجها  واروح اقرب مكان فى مصر الجديدة  والبسها هناك فى واحد ليا حق عندة 
وبعد كدة اروح لواحد دة وابنة واخد حقى منة وانا مرتاح اوىىىى واريح نفسى منه ومن خلفتة 
وبعد كدة .................. الله اعلم  مش عارف ممكن يحصل اية 
بس ايا كان الى هيحصل مش هكون ندمان علية*

----------


## حنـــــان

سي وولف
أهلا بك في الموضوع وكل سنة وانت طيب.
فكرة برضو الواحد يستخدم طاقية الاخفاء في تصفية الحسابات القديمة...
حتسهل الأمور وتخلصها من غير ما الواحد يضطر ينتظر "الحق يبان" والحقوق ترجع لأصحابها.

----------


## سابرينا

> [frame="10 80"]وقعت في ايدك طاقية الإخفاء...بس اكتشفت انك لما تلبسها بتقدر تختفي لمدة ساعة واحدة بس... حتروح بيها فين... وحتعمل ايه؟[/frame]


*هروح القصر الجمهورى أو الحزب الوطنى  المكان اللى يكون فى جمال 
واقعد الساعه ديه اسمعه فيها واحاول اعرف شخصيته بس ساعه واحده مش كفايه*

----------


## ندى الايام

ليه يا حنان البخل ده ساعه واحده بس
طيب مش هتكفى اروح مكه واجى تانى
دا حتى كنت هدعيلك هناك انت الخسرانه بقى هههههههه
المهم بقى الساعه دى بامانه يعنى هروح عند شخصيه بحبها اوى
بس غصب عنى زعلتها منى هروح اطمن عليها علشان وحشتنى مووووووووت
ويكفينى بس انى ابص عليها بصه وحده بس انا عارفه انى هرتاح كتير بعدها
يا ريت الموضوع ده كان بجد يا حنان بس  يلا بقى مش مهم كفايه علينا نتخيل .

----------


## حنـــــان

سابرينا...
هوه الكل مقتنع ان ساعة واحدة مش كفاية. بس هيه دي المتاحة... استغليها بقى أحسن استغلال في القصر الجمهوري!
أهلا بيكي في الموضوع.

ندى الأيام...
هيه ساعة مافيش غيرها  :: 
مش أسهل تصالحي الشخصية دي بدل ما تستني طاقية الاخفا عشان تطمني عليها؟
ان شاء الله يعدي الزعل والأمور تصفى من جديد.
أهلا بيكي في الموضوع يا ندى.

----------


## حنـــــان

[frame="10 80"]لو تقدر تحط ايدك على مذكرات حد تعرفه وتقرآها... تقرأ مذكرات مين؟[/frame]

السؤال 11

----------


## مظلوووم

> لو تقدر تحط ايدك على مذكرات حد تعرفه وتقرآها... تقرأ مذكرات مين؟


سيدنا الخضر عليه السلام لانى ما اعرفش عنه كتير
والشيخ عبد الحليم محمود
نفسى اعرف الناس دى وصلت لربنا بالطريقه دى ازاى
انا مش باساوى بينهم بس فعلا كلاهما اوتى الحكمه  من الله
وعرج فى دروب السالكين الى الله
يارب اجعلنا من المقربين اليك
اللى بعدووووووا
انووووووووبيس

----------


## Amira

> [frame="10 80"]لو تقدر تحط ايدك على مذكرات حد تعرفه وتقرآها... تقرأ مذكرات مين؟[/frame]
> 
> السؤال 1


*سؤال صعب يا حنان لأنه من النادر اليومين دول أسمع من أحد أعرفه أنه بيكتب مذكراته 
عموما إذا حدث : 
أحب أقرأ مذكرات شخص غامض "أي من كنت أظن أني علي معرفة وثيقة به أو بها" 
*

----------


## حنـــــان

مظلووم... ردك حلو وهدفك جميل... ودعوتك أجمل
يارب اجعلنا من المقربين اليك... أمين يا رب العالمين.

أميرة... ماهو احنا نفترض ان أي حد حيخطر على بالك حيكون بيكتب مذكراته بقى يا أميرة... ماتنسيش احنا موضوعنا كله افتراضات وتخيلات. 
في ناس فعلا الواحد بيقابلهم. أصدقاء أو معارف... ساعات بتبقي نفسك تدخلي جوا ماغهم وتعرفي بيفكروا ازاي وايه شاغلهم وايه اهتماماتهم. الحياة كانت تبقى أسهل لو كلنا كنا كتاب مفتوح!

----------


## amak_77

> لو تقدر تحط ايدك على مذكرات حد تعرفه وتقرآها... تقرأ مذكرات مين؟
> drawFrame()
> 
> 
> السؤال 1


كل قبكان سفينه عنده حاجة زي مذكرات او دفتر احوال 
فنفسي بجد اشوف مذكرات قبطان السفينة تايتانيك لغاية ما غرقت عشان اعرف افكارة لغاية ما السفينة قربت تغرق

----------


## سابرينا

*لو تقدر تحط ايدك على مذكرات حد تعرفه وتقرآها... تقرأ مذكرات مين؟

مذكرات جمال مبارك 
بجد نفسى اعرف شخصية عن قرب*

----------


## حنـــــان

أماك... كانوا مبهورين بتايتنك... أكبر سفينة في عصرها... مش ممكن تغرق. أكيد حتلاقيه في مذكراته  بيعترف انه مافيش سفينة مهما كبرت وعظمت الا وممكن "حبة" جليد يغرقوها!

سابرينا... جمال مبارك... ليه؟

----------


## حنـــــان

[frame="10 80"]لاقيت كرة مسحورة... تخليك تقدر تشوف يوم واحد في مستقبلك... وتعرف حينتهي على ايه... حتطلب منها توريك انهي يوم؟[/frame]

السؤال 11 12

----------


## Amira

> [frame="10 80"]لاقيت كرة مسحورة... تخليك تقدر تشوف يوم واحد في مستقبلك... وتعرف حينتهي على ايه... حتطلب منها توريك انهي يوم؟[/frame]
> 
> السؤال 11 12


*كورة مسحورة واوو 

أتمني توريني اليوم الي هاقابل فيه وجه رب كريم "أي نعم النهاية كدا معروفة بس بردو أشوف بدايته"

أسئلتك تجنن يا حنان*

----------


## مظلوووم

> لاقيت كرة مسحورة... تخليك تقدر تشوف يوم واحد في مستقبلك... وتعرف حينتهي على ايه... حتطلب منها توريك انهي يوم؟


سؤال جامد يا دوك
هههههههههههههههههههه
هاخليها تورينى اخر يوم فى حياتى ويا ترى هاعمل فيه ايه 
طبعا علم الغيب عند الله
وربنا يحسن خواتيمنا اجمعين
اللى بعدووووووووا
انووووووووبيس

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أهلاااااااااا يا حنان
كويس إنك رجعتى موضوعك الجميل ده تانى للنور
إسمحيلى أجاوب على كل الأسئلة

*بالنسبة لطاقية الإخفاء لمدة ساعة واحدة
أروح فلسطين وأقتل أكبر عدد ممكن من الصهاينة
بالنسبة للمذكرات نفسى أقرأ مذكرات عبد الناصر 
بالنسبة للكرة السحرية أتمنى أشوف اليوم اللى هأموت فيه*

----------


## somaaaa

اتمنى اشوف اخر يوم فى حياتى
يااااااااااااااااااااااااا
الواحد لو شافة حاجات كتير قوى
يلا بس جعل كل حاجة فى علم الغيب
دة شىء من عند ربنا
لو كنا نعرف ايه اللى هيحصل بكرة
مكنتش هتبقى عيشة
ما انا عارف ايه اللى هيحصل
وميرسى ياحنان بجد اسئلتك جميلةةةةةة

----------


## amak_77

> لاقيت كرة مسحورة... تخليك تقدر تشوف يوم واحد في مستقبلك... وتعرف حينتهي على ايه... حتطلب منها توريك انهي يوم؟
> drawFrame()
> 
> 
> السؤال 11 12


السلام عليكم 
يوم واحد بس 
لا 
ده انا عايز على الاقل اسبوع متفرق 
يوم قبل ما اموت على طول عشان اعرف انا هموت عندي كام سنه و كنت في  طاعه ولا لأ
ده الرد الاسااسي
اما انا عايز اشوف يوم خطوبتي عشان اعرف عروستي شكلها ايه
و يوم الزفاف عشان اعرف الفرح هيبقى فين
و يوم ولادة ابني عشان اعرف هيبقى شكلة ازاي
و انا في سن الستين مثلا عشان اعرف هيبقى شكلي ازاي  و لو ملقتش ليه شكل يبقة انا هتكل قبلها 


كده بقت خمس ايام مش اسبوع شفتي قللتهم ازاي 

المشكلة بق انه لو يوم واحد هختار فعلا اول اختيار

شكرا ليكي يا حنااااااااااااااااااااان

----------


## بسمة أمل

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
انا جاية بس اشكرك يا حنان على انك كملتى الموضوع اللذيذ جدا جدا دة
وكالعادة انا جيت متاخر شوية 
فبإذن الله هرجع فى اقرب فرصة ارد على كل اللى فاتنى
وشكرا يا حنان على الاسئلة الجامدة جدا بتاعتك
ولى عودة باذن الله علشان ارد بتركيز*

----------


## سابرينا

*سابرينا... جمال مبارك... ليه؟

عشان نفسى اعرفه عن قرب 
وكمان كونت انطباع عنه نفسى اعرف صح ولا غلط 


 لاقيت كرة مسحورة... تخليك تقدر تشوف يوم واحد في مستقبلك... وتعرف حينتهي على ايه... حتطلب منها توريك انهي يوم؟

يوم الحساب لاعلم كيف ستكون خاتمتى 
اللهم احسم ختامناا جميعا*

----------


## ندى الايام

لاقيت كره مسحورة...تخليك تشوف يوم واحد فى مستقبلك..وتعرف حينتهى على ايه ..
حطلب منها توريك انهى يوم ؟
بجد يا حنان اسئله تجنن . بس انتى بردوا بخيله يوم واحد بس .
على العموم يا ستى طبعا ردى زى كل زميلى هو يوم الحساب ربنا يجعله خير يا رب
ادام احنا عايشين على طاعه ربنا وسنه رسوله .وربنا يتقبل من الجميع صالح الاعمال
ويهدينا الصراط المستقيم باذن الله.

معلش يا حنان بليز بليز نفسى فى يوم كمان هو اليوم اللى هشوف فيه زوج المستقبل
نفسى اعرف اسمه وشكله وطوله وعرضه واخلاقه وسلوكه وصوته وكل حاجه عنه
ويا رب يقدره خير ويكون صالح ان شاء الله .
وشكرا على موضوعك الجميل وادعيلى بقى الاقى الكره بسرعه هههههههه

----------


## العندليب الأسمر

والله الموضوع ده من المواضيع المميزة جداً ( بس في عيب إنه كاشف شخصية الإنسان زي ورق الكوتشينة  ::  ) ..




> [frame="10 80"]وقعت في ايدك طاقية الإخفاء...بس اكتشفت انك لما تلبسها بتقدر تختفي لمدة ساعة واحدة بس... حتروح بيها فين... وحتعمل ايه؟[/frame]


مش عارف السؤال صعب كده ليه !!
علي الرغم إن الفكرة دي كتير بتيجي في بالي ، بس دلوقتي مش لاقيلها إجابة ..
أعتقد إنها هتبقي علي حسب الموقف ، يعني هستني موقف فعلاً أحتاجها فيه وألبسها ..





> لو تقدر تحط ايدك على مذكرات حد تعرفه وتقرآها... تقرأ مذكرات مين؟


أكيد هقرأ مذكرات صحبي ( إللي هو الأنتيم يعني ) من باب الفضول مش أكتر ..





> لاقيت كرة مسحورة... تخليك تقدر تشوف يوم واحد في مستقبلك... وتعرف حينتهي على ايه... حتطلب منها توريك انهي يوم؟


يوم جوازي ( يا مـُسهـّل يـارب ) .. هشوف هيجي ولا لأ ، ولو جه هيكون عامل إزاي  ::

----------


## summar

> [frame="10 80"]لاقيت كرة مسحورة... تخليك تقدر تشوف يوم واحد في مستقبلك... وتعرف حينتهي على ايه... حتطلب منها توريك انهي يوم؟[/frame]
> 
> السؤال 11 12




اليوم اللى هموت فيه....
علشان اشوف انا كده كويسة ولا غلط ولا ايه.....

يارب حتى احلم بيه.....

----------


## summar

> لو تقدر تحط ايدك على مذكرات حد تعرفه وتقرآها... تقرأ مذكرات مين؟



بابا او ماما........

ولو حد من برة.........شوية عيال زمايلى هههه
نفسي اعرف طريقة تفكيرهم

ومذكرات دكتور الموائع.....ودكتور التربة...ودكتور الرسم بتاع اولى...ومهندس التربة..ابوالعلا

علشان اتعلم منهم

بس كده

----------


## osha

لو قدرت اشوف يوم من المستقبل يبقى يوم فرح بنتي 
على الاقل اعرف قررت تكمل تعليمها والا تتريث  ::

----------


## حنـــــان

أعتذر للكل عن تأخري في الرد... الكام يوم اللي فاتوا كنت مشغولة جدا...

أميرة...

مظلووم...

أحمد...

سوما...

أماك...

سابرينا...

ندي الأيام...

يسرا...

تصدقوا بالله احنا شعب كئيب!  :: 
معلش ماقدرتش أمسك نفسي كان لازم أقولها الكلمة دي.
أصلي بعد ما حطيت السؤال ده... خطر في بالي ان كتير منا حيقول عايز يشوف يوم ما يموت. الاجابة دي كانت أول حاجة خطرت في بالي برضو...

مافيش منا شوية متفائل غير...
العندليب متفائل عايز يشوف يوم فرحه...

وأوشا كمان عايزه تشوف فرح بنتها... على فكرة ان شاء الله تكمل تعليمها بس تدخل كلية دمها خفيف كده مش أعوذ بالله طب ولا هندسة مثلا.

أماك بقى متحمس وعايز يشوف كل الأحداث المستقبلية في حياته... الكرة المسحورة ليوم واحد يا أماك! اختار... بس ان شاء الله أيامك كلها أفراح... ان شاء الله الفرح في الهيلتون والعروسة زي القمر والبيبي يبقى شبهك (مش عارفه دي حاجة حلوة ولا وحشة  ::  )

أحمد ناصر... أهلا بك في عالمنا من جديد... سعيدة انك شاركت في كل الأسئلة... عارفاك دايما فلسطين على بالك... ربنا ينصرنا ان شاء الله.

بسمة... أهلا بيكي في الموضوع وفي انتظار مشاركاتك معانا.

ندى... حادعي لك بس مش انك تلاقي الكرة...انك تلاقي حد بالمواصفات اللي في بالك ويسعدك دائما ان شاء الله.

يسرا... كل دي ناس عايزه تقرأي مذكراتهم؟
بس ليكي حق... أنا كمان فضولية جدا... وبطلت صراحة أقاوم الفضول ده  ::

----------


## حنـــــان

[frame="10 80"]أصبحت عالم كبير... انجازاتك كثيرة وعبقريتك في مجالك فاقت الوصف... في ايدك تكتشف علاج أي مرض في الدنيا... حتكرس وقتك ومجهوداتك لعلاج انهي مرض؟[/frame]

السؤال 11 12 13

----------


## osha

أعالج مرض التخلف العقلي اللي اصاب امة الاسلام والعرب كلهم 
بس دا محتاج معجزة من عند ربنا مش بس علم وعلماء

----------


## Emad.

> [frame="10 80"]وقعت في ايدك طاقية الإخفاء...بس اكتشفت انك لما تلبسها بتقدر تختفي لمدة ساعة واحدة بس... حتروح بيها فين... وحتعمل ايه؟[/frame]


بعد اذنك ممكن اشارك 
هطير علي الاراضي المقدسه واخذ امي وابي معي افضل وسيله لفك مشكلة الفيزه

----------


## Emad.

> [frame="10 80"]لو تقدر تحط ايدك على مذكرات حد تعرفه وتقرآها... تقرأ مذكرات مين؟[/frame]
> 
> السؤال 11


نفسي اقرء مذكرات بوش علشان افضحه ان شاء الله لاني متغاظ منه جدا

----------


## Emad.

> [frame="10 80"]لاقيت كرة مسحورة... تخليك تقدر تشوف يوم واحد في مستقبلك... وتعرف حينتهي على ايه... حتطلب منها توريك انهي يوم؟[/frame]
> 
> السؤال 11 12


نفسي اشوف المدام هتعمل ايه يوم وفاتي ياسلام تبقي نعمه علشان اخلص منها من الان لاني متاكد هتقعد تصوت مش حبا في لا علشان نكد في الحياه ونار في الاخره يارب ارحمنا واعتقنا منها
اواشوف بلادن ان شاء الله ورجاله بيغزو امريكا ويدمرو اسرائيل

----------


## Emad.

> [frame="10 80"]أصبحت عالم كبير... انجازاتك كثيرة وعبقريتك في مجالك فاقت الوصف... في ايدك تكتشف علاج أي مرض في الدنيا... حتكرس وقتك ومجهوداتك لعلاج انهي مرض؟[/frame]
> 
> السؤال 11 12 13


نفسي علاج لمرضي الكلوي اساعد في تخفيف الامهم
او مرضي السرطان ربنا يحفظنا جميعا علشان الاطفال والكبار

----------


## Amira

> [frame="10 80"]أصبحت عالم كبير... انجازاتك كثيرة وعبقريتك في مجالك فاقت الوصف... في ايدك تكتشف علاج أي مرض في الدنيا... حتكرس وقتك ومجهوداتك لعلاج انهي مرض؟[/frame]
> 
> السؤال 11 12 13


*حمد الله علي السلامة يا حنان 

أنا أتمني علاج مرض الزهايمر  

و ربنا يكفينا جميعا شر المرض*

----------


## قلب مصر

موضوع جميل قوى قوى يا حنان
انا حسيت باحسيس كتير وانا بقرأ الأسئلة
وفعلا شدتنى جدا ودخلت معاها عالم سحرى 
انا هجاوب هنا على اسئلة الموضوع وهروح التانى اجاوب برضه على الأسئلة الخاصة بالموضوع الأولانى بصراحة تحفة برضه





> [frame="10 80"]وقعت في ايدك طاقية الإخفاء...بس اكتشفت انك لما تلبسها بتقدر تختفي لمدة ساعة واحدة بس... حتروح بيها فين... وحتعمل ايه؟[/frame]


بالنسبة بقى لطاقية الاخفاء
انا وانا صغيرة دايما كان بيبقى نفسى انهم ينسونى فى محل الحاجات الحلوة
فبما انى هيبقى معايا طاقية الاخفا هروح محل البومبونى والشوكلاتة واعيش حياتى بقى فى الساعة دى من غير ما حد يكلمنى واعمل اللى انا عايزاه واغرق فى الشوكلاتة
دا وانا صغيرة

اما دلوقتى نفسى البسها برضه واروح مدرسة يوسف ابنى اشوفه بيعمل ايه هناك 
لأنهم كل يوم يبعتولى يقولوللى عمل مصيبة سودة فى كى جى 1 وانا نفسى اروح اشوف مصايبه دى بعينى كدة من غير ما ياخد باله

----------


## قلب مصر

> [frame="10 80"]لو تقدر تحط ايدك على مذكرات حد تعرفه وتقرآها... تقرأ مذكرات مين؟[/frame]
> 
> السؤال 11


مذكرات جوزى طبعا  :: 
عايز اعرف منها حاجات كتير  :: 
بس هوا يكتبها بس

----------


## ندى الايام

> [frame="10 80"]أصبحت عالم كبير... انجازاتك كثيرة وعبقريتك في مجالك فاقت الوصف... في ايدك تكتشف علاج أي مرض في الدنيا... حتكرس وقتك ومجهوداتك لعلاج انهي مرض؟[/frame]
> 
> السؤال 11 12 13


اهلا يا حنان اتاخرتى ليه علينا كده والله وحشتنى اسالتك الجميله .
بصى يا ستى انا حتكرس وقتى ومجهودى للامراض النفسيه
بجد امراض مهمه جدا وخطيره بس للاسف مش بنهتم بيها عندنا فى مصر او الدول العربيه بمعنى اصح. برغم انى مشكلنا كتيره وهمومنا اكتر فبجد هعالج المرض النفسى

واول نصيحه هنصح بيها المريض هى التقرب الى الله ( وربنا يعافينا ويعافيكى)

ومعلش عندى ملحوظه : عارفه احنا شعب مشكله كتيره وهمومه اكتر بس 
احلى حاجه فينا اننا شعب ابن نكته بجد واخف دم الشعب المصرى وعلى طول كده سيبنها على الله ( ونعمه بالله )
وشكرا على لسعه صدرك.

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> [frame="10 80"]أصبحت عالم كبير... انجازاتك كثيرة وعبقريتك في مجالك فاقت الوصف... في ايدك تكتشف علاج أي مرض في الدنيا... حتكرس وقتك ومجهوداتك لعلاج انهي مرض؟[/frame]
> 
> السؤال 11 12 13


بالنسبة للأمراض البدنية أختار مرض شلل الأطفال لإنى بأحزن لما أشوف طفل مصاب به
بالنسبة للأمراض القلبية التى تصيب الأنفس  أختار  الرياء لإنى بأخاف منه جدا وبالذات إن الواحد يمكن أن يصاب به ولا يدرى

----------


## Tiger Woman

> لاقيت كرة مسحورة... تخليك تقدر تشوف يوم واحد في مستقبلك... وتعرف حينتهي على ايه... حتطلب منها توريك انهي يوم؟



كنت عايزة اقول يوم الحساب بس ما اعتقدشى البلورة ممكن توصل للدرجة ده 
فختار يوم فرحى برده واشوف زوج المستقبل ان شاء الله

----------


## مظلوووم

> [frame="10 80"]أصبحت عالم كبير... انجازاتك كثيرة وعبقريتك في مجالك فاقت الوصف... في ايدك تكتشف علاج أي مرض في الدنيا... حتكرس وقتك ومجهوداتك لعلاج انهي مرض؟[/frame]
> 
> السؤال 11 12 13


الكبد .....الكبد....... الكبد
وبالتحديد فيروس سى
المحرقه الكبيره اللى كل يوم بتلتهم اعداد كبيره  من المصريين
يارب اشفى كل مريض يا رب فانك انت الشافى
اللى بعدوووووووووووا
انووووووووووبيس

----------


## summar

> أصبحت عالم كبير... انجازاتك كثيرة وعبقريتك في مجالك فاقت الوصف... في ايدك تكتشف علاج أي مرض في الدنيا... حتكرس وقتك ومجهوداتك لعلاج انهي مرض؟


لو انا عالم كبير وبفهم اوى كده....يبقى لازم انشر العلم بتاعى....علشان لو مت العلم يفضل


هدى دروس هههه 



وهحاول الاول اكتشف اللى لسة موصلناهوش فى جسمنا.....علشان انت لما بتعرف خصائص اى حاجة تقدر تحدد حدود مشكلاتها....
وكمان هحاول فى الاسباب او الحاجة المشتركة فى انواع السرطان
بس

----------


## sea_wolf

السلام عليكم  ورحمة الله وبركاتو 
اولا انا اسف عن التاخير لاسباب خارجة عن ارادتى 
واسمحيلى احاوب عن الاسئلة الى فاتت 



> [frame="10 80"]لو تقدر تحط ايدك على مذكرات حد تعرفه وتقرآها... تقرأ مذكرات مين؟[/frame]
> 
> السؤال 11


*
احط ايدى على   مذكرات مش شخص واحد بس لو ممكن مجموعه اشخاص 
وهما الاشخاص الى كانو نقطة بداية الثورة الفرنسية التى غيرت من  تاريخ فرنسا ثم من تاريخ اوربا باثرها 
وندرسها كويس ونقدر نعمل زيها*

----------


## sea_wolf

> [frame="10 80"]لاقيت كرة مسحورة... تخليك تقدر تشوف يوم واحد في مستقبلك... وتعرف حينتهي على ايه... حتطلب منها توريك انهي يوم؟[/frame]
> 
> السؤال 11 12


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههه

اشوف اليوم الى هجوز فية 

واشوف هجوز مين واريح دماغى من  التفكير    
واشوف مين هيحضر الفرح ولمين مش هيحضر*

----------


## sea_wolf

> [frame="10 80"]أصبحت عالم كبير... انجازاتك كثيرة وعبقريتك في مجالك فاقت الوصف... في ايدك تكتشف علاج أي مرض في الدنيا... حتكرس وقتك ومجهوداتك لعلاج انهي مرض؟[/frame]
> 
> السؤال 11 12 13


السرطان 

لانى شايفة اخطر مرض بيهدد المصرين 
بعد ما بقى كل شئ حولينا مسرطن

----------


## قلب مصر

> [frame="10 80"]لاقيت كرة مسحورة... تخليك تقدر تشوف يوم واحد في مستقبلك... وتعرف حينتهي على ايه... حتطلب منها توريك انهي يوم؟[/frame]
> 
> السؤال 11 12


حنان مش هضحك عليكى فى الأول فكرت فى يوم القيامة 

بس دلوفتى فررت اكون اكثر واقعية وهفكر انى اشوف يوم 6/6/2029
دا إذا كان ربنا كاتبلى انى اعيش لحد اليوم دا
اليوم دا إذا وصلت ليه هيبقى عندى 60 سنة عايزة اعرف ساعتها ايه التغييرات اللى هتكون حصلت حواليا سواء على المستوى العائلى والمستوى العام
اكيد ولادى هيكونوا كبروا ربنا يديهم طول العمر يارب 
وممكن يكون فيهم اللى اتجوز وابقى جدة ساعتها واكيد الفرحة هتكون مش موصوفة لأن احساس غريب عليا
واكيد حسنى مبارك مش هيكون موجود .... ما هو مش ممكن يكون لسه بيمدوله فى فترة حكمه لحد السنة دى
وعايزة اعرف الجنية هيساوى ايه ساعتها
ومصر هتكون وصلت لأيه اكيد اكيد حاجات كتير قوى هتبقى اتغيرت فى الدنيا
اكيد اليوم دا هيبقى فارق فى حيياتى لو شوفته عبر الكرة المسحورة لأنى هعرف حاجات كتير من دلوفتى اعمل حسابى عليها

----------


## قلب مصر

> [frame="10 80"]أصبحت عالم كبير... انجازاتك كثيرة وعبقريتك في مجالك فاقت الوصف... في ايدك تكتشف علاج أي مرض في الدنيا... حتكرس وقتك ومجهوداتك لعلاج انهي مرض؟[/frame]
> 
> السؤال 11 12 13


دا فى عالم الخيال طبعا لأن خلاص اللى حصل حصل ومبقيناش علماء ولا حاجة
بس إذا كنت من العلماء ختخصص فى علاج الألم .... الاحساس بالألم فظيع ومريع ولما بيهاجم الانسان بيبقى مالوش حل
وطبعا كتير هيقولوا ما هى كل الأمراض بتبدا بالألم طب فين التخصص
هقولكم فى عالم الخيال مافيش تخصص
الألم هوا الألم لو قدرنا نعالجة سواء بدتى أو نفسى دا يبقى شيئ كويس

----------


## حنـــــان

أوشا...
اللي بتقولي عليه ده فعلا محتاج معجزة... صعب تخيلها حتى في عالم الأحلام اللي احنا فيه هنا.

فريق الزمالك...
هطير علي الاراضي المقدسه واخذ امي وابي معي افضل وسيله لفك مشكلة الفيزه

بس كده حتحتاجوا 3 طواقي مش واحدة!

نفسي اشوف المدام هتعمل ايه يوم وفاتي ياسلام تبقي نعمه علشان اخلص منها من الان لاني متاكد هتقعد تصوت مش حبا في لا علشان نكد في الحياه ونار في الاخره يارب ارحمنا واعتقنا منها

ربنا يديك الصحة انت والمدام!

نفسي علاج لمرضي الكلوي اساعد في تخفيف الامهم
او مرضي السرطان ربنا يحفظنا جميعا علشان الاطفال والكبار

اختيارات جميلة... شكرا على مشاركتك معنا يا فريق الزمالك وخليك معانا.

أميرة... الله يسلمك  :: 

اشمعنا اخترتي الالزهايمر؟

قلب مصر... أهلا بيكي في الموضوع هنا والموضوع الأولاني في انتظارك.

الله عجبتني حكاية محل الحلويات دي... وأنا صغيرة كان في محل اسمه the sweet factory وكان بيبقى فيه كمية شوكولاتات وحلويات أنواع مالهاش آخر... كنت بابقى كأني في الجنة ومش عايزه أمشي... بس الواحد بيدفع تمن الحاجات دي غااااالي يا أم يوسف!

اما دلوقتى نفسى البسها برضه واروح مدرسة يوسف ابنى اشوفه بيعمل ايه هناك 
لأنهم كل يوم يبعتولى يقولوللى عمل مصيبة سودة فى كى جى 1 وانا نفسى اروح اشوف مصايبه دى بعينى كدة من غير ما ياخد باله

أهو ده يبقى اختراع عظيم لكل الأمهات!

مذكرات جوزى طبعا 
عايز اعرف منها حاجات كتير 
بس هوا يكتبها بس

كويس انه مش بيكتبها  :: 

بس دلوفتى فررت اكون اكثر واقعية وهفكر انى اشوف يوم 6/6/2029
دا إذا كان ربنا كاتبلى انى اعيش لحد اليوم دا
اليوم دا إذا وصلت ليه هيبقى عندى 60 سنة عايزة اعرف ساعتها ايه التغييرات اللى هتكون حصلت حواليا سواء على المستوى العائلى والمستوى العام
اكيد ولادى هيكونوا كبروا ربنا يديهم طول العمر يارب 
وممكن يكون فيهم اللى اتجوز وابقى جدة ساعتها واكيد الفرحة هتكون مش موصوفة لأن احساس غريب عليا

ربنا يديكم جميعا طولة العمر.
ويرزقك بأحفاد أمامير عيونهم واسعة وشعرهم تقيل... وملايكة زي يوسف كده  :Elvis:  

يا ترى مصر حتتغير من هنا لسنة 2029؟

واكيد حسنى مبارك مش هيكون موجود .... ما هو مش ممكن يكون لسه بيمدوله فى فترة حكمه لحد السنة دى
وعايزة اعرف الجنية هيساوى ايه ساعتها
ومصر هتكون وصلت لأيه اكيد اكيد حاجات كتير قوى هتبقى اتغيرت فى الدنيا
اكيد اليوم دا هيبقى فارق فى حيياتى لو شوفته عبر الكرة المسحورة لأنى هعرف حاجات كتير من دلوفتى اعمل حسابى عليها

من غير ما تستني لساعتها حقولك من دلوقتي...
الجنية حيرخص مليون مرة وحسني مبارك حتلاقيه قاعد برضو منورنا ومالي علينا دنيتنا  :good:  

بس إذا كنت من العلماء ختخصص فى علاج الألم .... الاحساس بالألم فظيع ومريع ولما بيهاجم الانسان بيبقى مالوش حل
وطبعا كتير هيقولوا ما هى كل الأمراض بتبدا بالألم طب فين التخصص
هقولكم فى عالم الخيال مافيش تخصص
الألم هوا الألم لو قدرنا نعالجة سواء بدتى أو نفسى دا يبقى شيئ كويس

الألم أدويته كتيرة قوي مالهاش آخر... بس مش دايما بتشتغل
والمشكلة يقولوا لك لازم تحددي مصدر الألم عشان تعرفي تعالجيه... وساعات كتيرة مش بيقدروا يحددوا المصدر... يبقى ساعتها ايه العمل  ::(: 

مشاركاتك كلها جميلة قوي يا أم يوسف... نورتي الموضوع وخليكي معانا للسؤال الجاي.

----------


## حنـــــان

ندى الايام... 
اهلا يا حنان اتاخرتى ليه علينا كده والله وحشتنى اسالتك الجميله .
بصى يا ستى انا حتكرس وقتى ومجهودى للامراض النفسيه
بجد امراض مهمه جدا وخطيره بس للاسف مش بنهتم بيها عندنا فى مصر او الدول العربيه بمعنى اصح. برغم انى مشكلنا كتيره وهمومنا اكتر فبجد هعالج المرض النفسى

واول نصيحه هنصح بيها المريض هى التقرب الى الله ( وربنا يعافينا ويعافيكى)

أهلا بيكي يا ندى ومعلش بتأخر في الرد على المشاركات لكن في بالي على طول والله.

الأمراض النفسية صعبة قوي ومعقدة قوي. وعايزه لها صبر وطولة بال لا حدود... عشان كده مع ان التخصص حلو قررت أبعد عنه  :Huh:  
في فعلا اهمال للمرضى النفسيين في مصر بس أعتقد الحكاية دي بدأت تتغير ولو كان التغير بطئ.
منورة الموضوع يا ندى وخليكي معانا.

أحمد ناصر... اختياراتك كالعادة تمس القلب. أشكرك على تواجدك معنا.

تايجر وومن...
فختار يوم فرحى برده واشوف زوج المستقبل ان شاء الله

ان شاء الله يطلع واحد طيب وابن حلال ويعرف ربنا ويكون شبه رشدي أباظة!

مظلووم...
مافيش بيت في مصر الا وعانى من مشاكل الكبد عشان كده أظن كتير منا حيوافقوك في اختيارك.

يارب اشفى كل مريض يا رب فانك انت الشافى

آمين.

----------


## حنـــــان

يسرا...
لو انا عالم كبير وبفهم اوى كده....يبقى لازم انشر العلم بتاعى....علشان لو مت العلم يفضل
هدى دروس هههه 
وهحاول الاول اكتشف اللى لسة موصلناهوش فى جسمنا.....علشان انت لما بتعرف خصائص اى حاجة تقدر تحدد حدود مشكلاتها....
وكمان هحاول فى الاسباب او الحاجة المشتركة فى انواع السرطان
بس

كلام معقول برضو يا يسرا... نشر العلم... وعلاج للسرطان. حلم جميل  :: 

سي وولف...
أتأخرت علينا  ::  أهلا بك في الموضوع

احط ايدى على مذكرات مش شخص واحد بس لو ممكن مجموعه اشخاص 
وهما الاشخاص الى كانو نقطة بداية الثورة الفرنسية التى غيرت من تاريخ فرنسا ثم من تاريخ اوربا باثرها 
وندرسها كويس ونقدر نعمل زيها 

عشان نعمل ثورة في مصر يعني؟
طب ماحنا عملنا ثورات زمان... حصل ايه؟

اشوف اليوم الى هجوز فية 

واشوف هجوز مين واريح دماغى من التفكير 
واشوف مين هيحضر الفرح ولمين مش هيحضر

طيب تشوف حتتجوز مين وقلنا ماشي... ليه عايز تعرف مين حيحضر! ماللي يجي يجي.

السرطان 

لانى شايفة اخطر مرض بيهدد المصرين 
بعد ما بقى كل شئ حولينا مسرطن

شكرا يا سي وولف على تواجدك... خليك معانا للسؤال الجاي. معاده قرب.

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

بجد يا حنان الموضوع ده انا بحبه جدااااااااا

واتبسطت جدا لما اتلقيته رجع  وتسلم ايديك على الاسئلة وكلها احلى من بعض ومعلش اعذرينى بقى ع التاخير وهجمع معظم الاسئلة

1-لو اتلقيت طاقية الاخفا هركب اى طيارة والف بيها والعالم واتفرج على كل العالم ولو لدقيقة بس ابقى شفت كل الدنيا ومحرمتش نفسى من حاجة 

2-لوهقرا مذكرات حد فهبقى عاوزة اقرا مذكراتى انا اشوف يا ترى اتغيرت عن زمان ولالا وياترى لو اتغيرت اتغيرت للاحسن ولا زى ما انا يمكن مش صعب ان اقراها دلوقتى بس هى بالنسبة ليا فى الخيال لانى مش بكتب مذكراتى بس كانت هتبقى حلوة اوى لو قريت مذكراتى وشوفت التغيير اللى حصل فيا وشخصيتى وياترى استفدت من حياتى اللى فاتت ولالا

3-اما بقى الكرة المسحورة فهبقى عاوزة اشوف اى يوم من حياتى المستقبلية يعنى اما اتجوزواجيب اولاد وكده واشوف فعلا هى ابقى ندمانة انى اتجوزت زى ما كل اصحابى المتجوزين قالولى كده ولا هما بيضحكوا عليا هههههههههه

4-ولو كنت عالم كبير فهتخصص اكيد فى مجالى وخاصة الشلل بتبقى صعبة اوى على الواحد انه يعتمد ع اللى حواليه فى كل حاجة وبتحسى اوى بالفرحة بتاعته اول ما يتحسن ويعمل كل حاجة بايده 

بجد اسئلتك تحفة جدااااااا يا حنان تسلم ايديكى يا قمر

----------


## أحمد ناصر

*ياريت يا حنان تجاوبى معنا هذه الأسئلة
أنا عايزك تعتبرى الموضوع موضوعك
وتاخدى راحتك على الآخر*
 ::

----------


## سلوى سالم

انا بقى لولبست الطاقية ومحدش يشوفنى حروح اتفسح فى اسكندرية عشان نفسى اروح من زمان وما روحتش طبعآ فى أمنيات كتير لكن دى اسهل حاجة نفسى فيها

----------


## Tiger Woman

[QUOTE=حنـــــان][frame="10 80"]أصبحت عالم كبير... انجازاتك كثيرة وعبقريتك في مجالك فاقت الوصف... في ايدك تكتشف علاج أي مرض في الدنيا... حتكرس وقتك ومجهوداتك لعلاج انهي مرض؟[/frame]


لو بقيت مكتشفة لحاجة احب انى اكتشف علاج لمرض السرطان كفانا الله و كفاكم شره 
المرض ده فعلا لعين ربنا يشفى كل مرضانا و يصبرهم

----------


## حنـــــان

دكتورة نسيبة... انتي تنوري الموضوع في أي وقت... سعدت جدا بتواجدك أخيرا... حمد الله عالسلامة.

طاقية الاخفا هركب اى طيارة والف بيها والعالم واتفرج على كل العالم ولو لدقيقة بس ابقى شفت كل الدنيا ومحرمتش نفسى من حاجة 

طيب أكتر بلد نفسك تزوريها ايه؟ ونفسك تشوفي ايه فيها؟

اقرا مذكراتى انا 

على فكرة بقى أنصحك فعلا بكتابة مذكراتك.
كنت بدأت في كتابة مذكراتي يناير 2000 وفضلت أكتبها ل 2002... يمكن فترة مش طويلة... بس لما كنت بارجع وأقرأ حاجات كتبتها من سنتين كنت باحس باختلاف كبير بين دلوقتي وزمان... الأجمل اني كنت بالاقي اني دونت مواقف حصلت مش متذكراها ولما أقرأها كانت بتبقى مفاجأة ظريفة... خصوصا اني كاتباها بتفاصيلها وشارحة أحاسيسي وقتها... القراءة والتذكر كانوا بيبقوا متعة كبيرة... معظم الوقت!

واشوف فعلا هى ابقى ندمانة انى اتجوزت

ما بلاااااش يا ميرا!

فهتخصص اكيد فى مجالى وخاصة الشلل

اختيارك فكرني بانسانة عزيزة عليا ووجع لي قلبي... في مرض أكيد تعرفيه بحكم دراستك اسمه cerebral palsy أصاب الانسانة دي عند ولادتها... صحيح حالتها مش سيئة زي غيرها ودي بنحمد ربنا عليها ليل نهار... لكن بحلم كتير بعلاج ليها... تبقى فعلا معجزة.

مشاركتك جميلة يا ميرا...
خليكي معانا

أحمد ناصر...
ياريت يا حنان تجاوبى معنا هذه الأسئلة
أنا عايزك تعتبرى الموضوع موضوعك
وتاخدى راحتك على الآخر

 :good:  تسلم والله يا أحمد على كرم الضيافة  :: 
مانا بجواب أهوه من خلال بعض ردودي عليكم...
بيبقى في بالي أرد والله بس مشاركاتكم الجميلة بتاخدمي وبنسى... بس ولا يهمك حشارك من هنا ورايح ان شاء الله.

سلوى سالم... أهلا بكي معنا في الموضوع.
انتي أساسا من اسكندرية يا سلوى؟
وبقى لك كام سنة برة مصر؟

أهلا بيكي معنا في المنتدى وخليكي معنا في الموضوع لسه في أسئلة كتيرة.

تايجر وومن...
السرطان من الأمراض المرعبة فعلا.
مشكلته انه بيبقى سهل علاجه في مراحله الأولانية لكن بعض أنواعة مش بتبان أعراضها الا بعد ما يكون المرض تقدم جدا وعلاجه بقى صعب واحتمالات النجاة ضئيلة... لواكتشفتي بقى طريقة لاكتشاف أنواع مختلفة من السرطان في مراحلها الأولى حتساعدي كتير... ربنا يقويكي  ::

----------


## حنـــــان

[frame="10 80"]النهاردة حيكرموك... لك انك تختار أي موسيقار يكتب مقطوعة موسيقية عنك... حتختار مين (موسيقار عايش أو متوفي... مصري أو عالمي... حنجيبه بس انت اختار!)... وقول لنا حتسمي المقطوعة ايه (وليه)[/frame]

السؤال 11 12 13 14

----------


## osha

اختار المرحوم كمال الطويل وتتصرفوا وتحضروا روحه وعلى الله تطلع روح حد تاني  ::@: 
قررت أن أسمي المقطوعة ((نغمة حائرة ))
اصلا دا وصف لنغمات كمال الطويل كلها 
شوفي معايا
اسبقني يا قلبي
اعز الناس
حاجة كده تخليك تجري ورا النغمة تحاولي تلحقيها

----------


## amak_77

> النهاردة حيكرموك... لك انك تختار أي موسيقار يكتب مقطوعة موسيقية عنك... حتختار مين (موسيقار عايش أو متوفي... مصري أو عالمي... حنجيبه بس انت اختار!)... وقول لنا حتسمي المقطوعة ايه (وليه)


انا بقى شخصيا 
عايز فيردي
يعملي حاجة كدا زي اوبرا عايدة 
عشان احضر الاوبرا وانام 
عشان سمعت انهم بينامو في حفلات لاوبرا حلو اوي


و هسمي المقطوعه 
ماليش فيها 
عشان ماليش في الاوبرا اساسا

----------


## horse

> [frame="10 80"]لو تقدر تحط ايدك على مذكرات حد تعرفه وتقرآها... تقرأ مذكرات مين؟[/frame]
> 
> السؤال 11


[frame="8 90"]أعتقد مذكرات الأستاذ هيكل هاتبقي مفيدة أوي ....
خصوصا إن الراجل كان قريب أوي من قيادة الثورة ...وأنا بصراحة شايفه واحد من المؤرخين المصريين المعاصرين...[/frame]

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> [frame="10 80"]النهاردة حيكرموك... لك انك تختار أي موسيقار يكتب مقطوعة موسيقية عنك... حتختار مين (موسيقار عايش أو متوفي... مصري أو عالمي... حنجيبه بس انت اختار!)... وقول لنا حتسمي المقطوعة ايه (وليه)[/frame]
> 
> السؤال 11 12 13 14


*عبدالوهاب طبعا
يلحن قطعة تحفة ويسميها شيزوفرينيا
لأنى حاسس بإنى عايش فى وطنى العربى بشخصية منفصمة*

----------


## horse

> [frame="10 80"]أصبحت عالم كبير... انجازاتك كثيرة وعبقريتك في مجالك فاقت الوصف... في ايدك تكتشف علاج أي مرض في الدنيا... حتكرس وقتك ومجهوداتك لعلاج انهي مرض؟[/frame]
> 
> السؤال 11 12 13


[frame="8 90"]أعتقد السرطان ياحنان هايبقي أهم حاجة أحب أعالجها ...
طبعا انت عارفة ازاي حالات السرطان بتزيد عندنا يوم عن يوم...
وأكيد بحك ان انت دكتورة عارفه نفسية مريض السرطان اللي بيكتشف انه  بدأ يموت تدريجيا ...
عافانا الله وإياكم [/frame]...

----------


## Tiger Woman

النهاردة حيكرموك... لك انك تختار أي موسيقار يكتب مقطوعة موسيقية عنك... حتختار مين (موسيقار عايش أو متوفي... مصري أو عالمي... حنجيبه بس انت اختار!)... وقول لنا حتسمي المقطوعة ايه (وليه)


انا عن نفسى هختار عمر خيرت بيعجبنى احساسه اللى واضح فى الحانه و هسيمها
( أنين الصمت )  وسبب الاسم انى بحس انك الانسان ممكن يبقى صامت لكن حتى صمته بيبقى مؤلم و له صرخات و انين وطبعا محدش هيسمعها غيره

----------


## أنفـــــال

وقعت في ايدك طاقية الإخفاء...بس اكتشفت انك لما تلبسها بتقدر تختفي لمدة ساعة واحدة بس... حتروح بيها فين... وحتعمل ايه؟

هاروح اسرق أدوية غالية للناس اللي معهاش فلوس تجيبها .

لو تقدر تحط ايدك على مذكرات حد تعرفه وتقرآها... تقرأ مذكرات مين؟
مذكرات واحد اسمه توني براون .


لاقيت كرة مسحورة... تخليك تقدر تشوف يوم واحد في مستقبلك... وتعرف حينتهي على ايه... حتطلب منها توريك انهي يوم؟
اليوم اللي هاموت فيه عشان اعرف و انا باموت هيبقى في حد جنبي و لا لأ .


أصبحت عالم كبير... انجازاتك كثيرة وعبقريتك في مجالك فاقت الوصف... في ايدك تكتشف علاج أي مرض في الدنيا... حتكرس وقتك ومجهوداتك لعلاج انهي مرض؟
الفشل الكلوي يا حنان ..  ::(: 
الفشل الكلوي خطف ناس انا باحبهم جدا .. جدا .. 

و معاكي   :: 
كملي الاسئلة .

----------


## أنفـــــال

النهاردة حيكرموك... لك انك تختار أي موسيقار يكتب مقطوعة موسيقية عنك... حتختار مين (موسيقار عايش أو متوفي... مصري أو عالمي... حنجيبه بس انت اختار!)... وقول لنا حتسمي المقطوعة ايه (وليه)

أختار راؤول دي بلاسيو . 
و يكون اسمها .. على طرف البقاء .
و السبب .. لأنني على طرف البقاء فعلاً ... !

----------


## مظلوووم

ممكن نقول vangelis
والمقطوعه اللى باحبها ليه جدا اسمها
conquest of paradise
اللي بعدووووووووووو
انوووووووووووووبيس

----------


## Amira

> [frame="10 80"]النهاردة حيكرموك... لك انك تختار أي موسيقار يكتب مقطوعة موسيقية عنك... حتختار مين (موسيقار عايش أو متوفي... مصري أو عالمي... حنجيبه بس انت اختار!)... وقول لنا حتسمي المقطوعة ايه (وليه)[/frame]
> 
> السؤال 11 12 13 14


*أختار الأخ Yedi KaranfiL 
بس بصراحة انا معرفش هو عازف بس و لا ملحن كمان  
و أخليه يعزف مقطوعة كلاسيك هادئة 
و يسميها "همسات " علشان جالي أكتئاب من الصخب* 

*أما عن سؤالك أشمعني أخترت مرض الزهايمر : لأني تعايشت معه في إحدي أقاربي و لن أستطيع أن أصف مقدار الآسي الذي تملكني عليها و أوصلني إلي أن تمنيت لها "أن يرحمها الله و يجعل لها الموت راحة من كل شر"  و قد كان 

أسئلتك حلوة قوي يا حنان*

----------


## حنـــــان

أوشا... 
اختار المرحوم كمال الطويل وتتصرفوا وتحضروا روحه وعلى الله تطلع روح حد تاني

يا سلام مايغلاش عليجي جلسة التحضير حتحصل في أقرب وقت اذا محضرناش أرواح ليكي حنحضر لمين يعني؟
حلو اسم نغمة حائرة  :good:  والأغاني اللي اخترتيها كمان جميلة شكرا على اللينكات  :2:  

أماك...
انا بقى شخصيا 
عايز فيردي
يعملي حاجة كدا زي اوبرا عايدة 
عشان احضر الاوبرا وانام 
عشان سمعت انهم بينامو في حفلات لاوبرا حلو اوي

أنا يا أماك رحت دار الأوبرا مرة واحدة في حياتي وكانوا عاملين أمسية في ذكرى الموجي... وكانت ليلة جميلة ومانمتش خالص فيها الحقيقة  :: 

و هسمي المقطوعه 
ماليش فيها 
عشان ماليش في الاوبرا اساسا

 :: 
أمال ليك في ايه؟

هورس...
أعتقد مذكرات الأستاذ هيكل هاتبقي مفيدة أوي

اختيار جميل يا هورس... قرأت له ايه لحد دلوقتي؟

أعتقد السرطان ياحنان هايبقي أهم حاجة أحب أعالجها ...
طبعا انت عارفة ازاي حالات السرطان بتزيد عندنا يوم عن يوم...
وأكيد بحك ان انت دكتورة عارفه نفسية مريض السرطان اللي بيكتشف انه بدأ يموت تدريجيا ...
عافانا الله وإياكم 

في نظرية بتقول ان السرطان نسبة الاصابة بيه ما زادتش وان كل اللي حصل ان التشخيص دلوقتي أصبح أدق بكتير من زمان عشان كده عددت الحالات اللي بيتم تشخيصها زاد... لكن عندك حق... زوجة خالي توفت من شهرين بعد صراع عامين مع السرطان... كانت فترة صعبة على الكل... عافانا الله واياكم.

أحمد ناصر...
عبدالوهاب طبعا
يلحن قطعة تحفة ويسميها شيزوفرينيا
لأنى حاسس بإنى عايش فى وطنى العربى بشخصية منفصمة

عندنا في البيت مقسمين أحزاب... والدتي تحب جدا أعمال محمد عبد الوهاب...
على فكرة مرض الفصام schizophrenia مش هوه نفسه مرض ال split personality.

تايجر وومن...
انا عن نفسى هختار عمر خيرت بيعجبنى احساسه اللى واضح فى الحانه و هسيمها
( أنين الصمت ) وسبب الاسم انى بحس انك الانسان ممكن يبقى صامت لكن حتى صمته بيبقى مؤلم و له صرخات و انين وطبعا محدش هيسمعها غيره

لأ... محدش حيسمعها الا لو نطق بيها...
اختيارك جميل يا تايجر وومن.

----------


## حنـــــان

أنفال... فينك من بدري كنت مستنياكي. أهلا بيكي في الموضوع.

هاروح اسرق أدوية غالية للناس اللي معهاش فلوس تجيبها

زمان كانوا دايما بيحكوا لنا قصة الرجل الغلبان اللي تعبت والدته أو بنته مش فاكرة بالظبط... واحتاج لها علاج... ولأنه معندوش اللي يكفي تمن الدوا استنى لما الدنيا ظلمت وسرق الدوا من الاجزخانة... وكانوا في آخر القصة يسألونا الراجل ده غلط ولا لأ؟ القصة دي بقف عندها كتير لحد النهاردة.

مذكرات واحد اسمه توني براون

ليه؟

اليوم اللي هاموت فيه عشان اعرف و انا باموت هيبقى في حد جنبي و لا لأ

مش عارفه ليه السؤال ده ماخطرش في بالي قبل كده؟
يمكن عشان عادة بفكر في اللي بعد الموت مش الموت نفسه... القبر... جهنم! أو الجنة اللهم أوعدنا بها.
ويمكن عشان مش عايزه اللي بيحبوني يشوفوني وأنا بسيبهم.

الفشل الكلوي يا حنان .. 
الفشل الكلوي خطف ناس انا باحبهم جدا .. جدا ..

الله يرحمهم ويحسن اليهم ويرحمنا أجمعين.

أختار راؤول دي بلاسيو . 
و يكون اسمها .. على طرف البقاء .
و السبب .. لأنني على طرف البقاء فعلاً

معرفوش يا أنفال... لحن ايه معروف له؟

مشاركاتك كالعادة unique
ساعدني في مرادف للكلمة دي بالعربي ربنا يخليكي لاحسن مغلباني!

شكرا يا أنفال وخليكي معانا.

----------


## حنـــــان

مظلووم...
ممكن نقول vangelis
والمقطوعه اللى باحبها ليه جدا اسمها
conquest of paradise

ولااا أعرفه يا مظلووم... أتعبك وأطلب منك لنك لو أمكن؟ أهو الواحد يتثقف موسيقيا شويه.
بس يارب ذوقك يطلع حلو  :: 

أميرة...
مين يدي كارانفي ده كمان يا أميرة؟  :Huh: 
بس "همسات" اسم جميل جدا... ولو ان لحن بالشكل ده احتمال مانقدرش نسمعه مالدوشة اللي محوطانا!

أما عن سؤالك أشمعني أخترت مرض الزهايمر : لأني تعايشت معه في إحدي أقاربي و لن أستطيع أن أصف مقدار الآسي الذي تملكني عليها و أوصلني إلي أن تمنيت لها "أن يرحمها الله و يجعل لها الموت راحة من كل شر" و قد كان 

الله يرحمها ويحسن اليها.
شكرا يا أميرة على مشاركاتك الجميلة... خليكي معانا.

----------


## osha

هو مافيش اسئلة ليه  ::@: 
العملية بقت ادمان والا ايه ::

----------


## حنـــــان

لا في يا أوشا والله بس اليومين اللي فاتوا مش لاقيه وقت خااااالص أحط السؤال الجديد وانتي عارفه الموضوع عايز تفكير وتكتيك وظبط والذي منه!
بس جاي ان شاء الله  :: 

ابقوا معنا!

----------


## summar

> النهاردة حيكرموك... لك انك تختار أي موسيقار يكتب مقطوعة موسيقية عنك... حتختار مين (موسيقار عايش أو متوفي... مصري أو عالمي... حنجيبه بس انت اختار!)... وقول لنا حتسمي المقطوعة ايه (وليه)



انا معرفش اسامى موسيقيين كتير

بس عمرو خيرت كويس

ولو هختار اسم....هنقى اسم فيه اسم عطر....

بس كده

----------


## مظلوووم

رابط الموسيقى للى يحب يحملها

اللحن المنفرد لفانجلس عام  92 الاصلى

http://www.musicianmp3.com/music/Con...(Vangelis).mp3

فانجليس مع الاوركسترا الالمانى

http://www.4shared.com/file/6274088/..._paradise.html

ويارب تعجبكم
اللى بعدوووووووا
انووووووووبيس

----------


## حنـــــان

يسرا... في اقبال على عمرو خيرت  ::  

مظلووم... شكرا على الروابط سمعتها... الالحان جميلة بس مش ذوقي خالص  :: 

خليكو معايا السؤال قرب

----------


## حنـــــان

[frame="10 80"]انت في قفص الاتهام... مرفوع عليك قضية وكل الدلائل ضدك... موقفك صعب... عمرك الباقي حتقضية مسجون...
بس لسه في أمل...
قالوا لك اختار اللي عايزه يدافع عنك... مش شرط يكون محامي... المهم يكون انسان تعرفه وحاسس انه حيطلعك براءة... حتختار مين؟[/frame]

السؤال 11 12 13 14 15

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> [frame="10 80"]انت في قفص الاتهام... مرفوع عليك قضية وكل الدلائل ضدك... موقفك صعب... عمرك الباقي حتقضية مسجون...
> بس لسه في أمل...
> قالوا لك اختار اللي عايزه يدافع عنك... مش شرط يكون محامي... المهم يكون انسان تعرفه وحاسس انه حيطلعك براءة... حتختار مين؟[/frame]
> 
> السؤال 11 12 13 14 15


ودى عايزة كلام؟!
مرتضى منصور طبعا
 ::

----------


## فاضــل

> [frame="10 80"]انت في قفص الاتهام... مرفوع عليك قضية وكل الدلائل ضدك... موقفك صعب... عمرك الباقي حتقضية مسجون...
> بس لسه في أمل...
> قالوا لك اختار اللي عايزه يدافع عنك... مش شرط يكون محامي... المهم يكون انسان تعرفه وحاسس انه حيطلعك براءة... حتختار مين؟[/frame]


اخذت ابحث و افتش .. فلم اجد غير : ضميري

----------


## Amira

> [frame="10 80"]انت في قفص الاتهام... مرفوع عليك قضية وكل الدلائل ضدك... موقفك صعب... عمرك الباقي حتقضية مسجون...
> بس لسه في أمل...
> قالوا لك اختار اللي عايزه يدافع عنك... مش شرط يكون محامي... المهم يكون انسان تعرفه وحاسس انه حيطلعك براءة... حتختار مين؟[/frame]
> 
> السؤال 11 12 13 14 15


*سؤال صعب قوي يا حنان 

أختار المهندس / زياد   "إنسان كلما ضاقت بي الأمور أجده نصيرا لي والناصح الأمين"*

----------


## أنفـــــال

بالنسبة لهذا الجزء  :

مذكرات واحد اسمه توني براون

ليه؟
عاوزة اعرف واحد بالشهامة و الشجاعة و الادب و النجاح دة كله .. 
بيقول لنفسه ايه ؟ ( توني براون مهندس شاب ناجح جدا .. كافح في حياته كتير جدا .. و كان لي شرف التعامل معه )

و بالنسبة لهذا الجزء :
انت في قفص الاتهام... مرفوع عليك قضية وكل الدلائل ضدك... موقفك صعب... عمرك الباقي حتقضية مسجون...
بس لسه في أمل...
قالوا لك اختار اللي عايزه يدافع عنك... مش شرط يكون محامي... المهم يكون انسان تعرفه وحاسس انه حيطلعك براءة... حتختار مين؟

هاختار أختي .. أسماء . لأنها مقنعة و قادرة على الحديث بشكل رائع أكتر مني حتى .

----------


## ندى الايام

> انت في قفص الاتهام... مرفوع عليك قضية وكل الدلائل ضدك... موقفك صعب... عمرك الباقي حتقضية مسجون...
> بس لسه في أمل...
> قالوا لك اختار اللي عايزه يدافع عنك... مش شرط يكون محامي... المهم يكون انسان تعرفه وحاسس انه حيطلعك براءة... حتختار مين؟


حلو اوى يا حنان السؤال ده
بجد يا حنان عندى كتير اوى ممكن اخترهم بس انا عارفه انهم فى الموقف ده 
اكيد هيكونوا متعصبين جدا وفى حاله قلق وممكن يولعلوا فى المحكمه اصلا ههههه 
وبعدين من كتر القلق بدل ما يكحلوها انا عارفه انهم هيعموها ههههههه ده من كتر حبهم ليا انا عارفه حبيبى بقى .
فالاحسن اختار محامى شاطر وانا لو هختار محامى هختار الاستاذ طلعت السادات
وطبعا يا حنان ربنا فوق الكل هو اللى قادر على كل شىء بس الناس دى بتبقى سبب مش اكتر

----------


## حنـــــان

أحمد ناصر...
ودى عايزة كلام؟!
مرتضى منصور طبعا

يا سلام... ضمنت البراءة مين قدك يا أحمد  :: 

فاضــل... أهلا بك لأول مرة في تأملات...
ضميرك حيبرأك أو يدينك لو كان صادق معاك... لكن حيبرأك قدام الناس ازاي من غير مواهب المحامي ودهائه؟

أميرة... ما شاء الله على المهندس زياد... مش كلنا بنلاقي في حياتنا انسان كلما ضاقت بنا الأمور وجدناه نصيرا وناصح أمين...

أنفال...
عاوزة اعرف واحد بالشهامة و الشجاعة و الادب و النجاح دة كله .. 
بيقول لنفسه ايه ؟
بتحصل معايا كتير الحكاية دي... لو أقدر أطول مذكرات والدي مثلا!

هاختار أختي .. أسماء . لأنها مقنعة و قادرة على الحديث بشكل رائع أكتر مني حتى .
أسماء معانا في المنتدى يا ترى؟ وأكيد مادام بالوصف ده تبقى ليها كتابات زيك؟ أسمائزم  مثلا  :: 

ندى... 
اكيد هيكونوا متعصبين جدا وفى حاله قلق وممكن يولعلوا فى المحكمه اصلا ههههه 
وبعدين من كتر القلق بدل ما يكحلوها انا عارفه انهم هيعموها ههههههه ده من كتر حبهم ليا انا عارفه حبيبى بقى

دي ممكن تبقى طريقة تخلصي بيها من الموضوع كله... يقفلوا المحكمة ويهربوكي ويخلص الموضوع على كده ولا سجن ولا يحزنون... فكرة مش كده؟

----------


## مظلوووم

> [frame="10 80"]انت في قفص الاتهام... مرفوع عليك قضية وكل الدلائل ضدك... موقفك صعب... عمرك الباقي حتقضية مسجون...
> بس لسه في أمل...
> قالوا لك اختار اللي عايزه يدافع عنك... مش شرط يكون محامي... المهم يكون انسان تعرفه وحاسس انه حيطلعك براءة... حتختار مين؟[/frame]
> 
> السؤال 11 12 13 14 15


هاختار ادهم المحامى  بتاع فيلم ملاكى اسكندريه  :: 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اكيد يا دوك لو حد هايدافع عنى يبقى اكيد لازم يكون انسان يعرفنى كويس جدا
اولا علشان هايبقى عارف ومصدق انى برىء  :: 
تانى حاجه هيدافع عنى بضمير  :good: 
ولو قولنا فى الحياه العامه يبقى اى حد من حبايبى واصدقائى(شله المطاريد)
بس طبعا مجرم هايدافع عن مجرم ما تركبش
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ولو قولنا هنا فى المنتدى 
يبقى شخصيه قويه بلاغيا جدا (لزوم المرافعات طبعا  :: )
 وطبعا لازم تكون عارفانى كويس جدا ومقنعه جدا جدا وطبعا كلكم عارفينها جدا جدا
اوووووووووووووشا  :: 
وربنا يستر وما اخدش تابيده  :: 
وبنتظار السؤال اللى بعدوووووووووا
انوووووووبيس

----------


## osha

> ولو قولنا هنا فى المنتدى 
> يبقى شخصيه قويه بلاغيا جدا (لزوم المرافعات طبعا )
>  وطبعا لازم تكون عارفانى كويس جدا ومقنعه جدا جدا وطبعا كلكم عارفينها جدا جدا
> اوووووووووووووشا 
> وربنا يستر وما اخدش تابيده 
> وبنتظار السؤال اللى بعدوووووووووا
> انوووووووبيس


ان شاء الله حتاخد في سنانك مش تأبيدة يا محمد :Ranting2:  
بس ابقى اقعد على كرسي عشان خاطر اعرف اطول سنانك :: 

من عنيا ان شاء الله بس انت روح ورا القفص ومالكش دعوة !!!
اطمن انت بس :good:

----------


## حنـــــان

> هاختار ادهم المحامى  بتاع فيلم ملاكى اسكندريه 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اكيد يا دوك لو حد هايدافع عنى يبقى اكيد لازم يكون انسان يعرفنى كويس جدا
> اولا علشان هايبقى عارف ومصدق انى برىء 
> تانى حاجه هيدافع عنى بضمير 
> ولو قولنا فى الحياه العامه يبقى اى حد من حبايبى واصدقائى(شله المطاريد)
> بس طبعا مجرم هايدافع عن مجرم ما تركبش
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ولو قولنا هنا فى المنتدى 
> ...


لو أدهم بتاع ملاكي اسكندرية يبقى في أمل يا محمد
لكن تقول لي المطاريد أو أوشا؟
لو طلت تأبيده يبقى حكم مخفف حد يعمل في نفسه كده يابني  :: 




> من عنيا ان شاء الله بس انت روح ورا القفص ومالكش دعوة !!!
> اطمن انت بس


والله صعبان عليا وهوه لسه في عز شبابه   ::

----------


## somaaaa

انا هختار دودو صحبتى

عشان هى عسولة
وزكيه جدا وهتعرف تطلعنى
ودة اكيد

----------


## حنـــــان

سوما... ربنا يديم عليكم المحبة والصداقة ان شاء الله  ::h::

----------


## ضفاف

انا هالبس الطاقية واروح كل الاماكن التى لا أستطيع الدخول لها بمفردى وأستمتع من غير حد ما يضايقنى وانزل حمام السباحة بالحجاب من غير ما حد يطلعنى ويقوللى
 كدة الاجانب تزعل مننا ......... وأجلس لوحدى مع نفسى باقى الساعة من غير حد
ما يزعجنى ........ويضايقنى 
  شكررررررررررررا على هذا المتنفس

                             ضفـــــــــــــــــــــاف

----------


## ضفاف

[عزيزتى حنان موضوعك رائع وممتع ودام لنا جديدك
          ولى عوددددددددددددة

              ولك أطيب المنى

                ضفــــــــــــاف

----------


## ضفاف

حنان موضوعك رائع وشيق جدا وجميييييييييييل
 المحامى الذى سيدافع عنى هو انا فلن تسيطيع الدفاع عنى الانفسى التى ما زالت تفهمنى وأفهمها بعض الاحيان
    لك منى كل المنى الطيب

            ضفاف

----------


## ضفاف

[]انا هالبس الطاقية واروح كل الاماكن التى لا أستطيع الدخول لها بمفردى وأستمتع من غير حد ما يضايقنى ونفسى أستطيع الجلوس لوحدى مع نفسى باقى الساعة من غير حد
ما يزعجنى ........ويضايقنى 
  شكررررررررررررا على هذا المتنفس الرائع جدا

                             ضفـــــــــــــــــــــاف[/quote]

----------


## حنـــــان

ضفاف... أنا اللي أشكرك على تواجدك معانا وأهلا بيكي في المنتدى والموضوع.
انتظري معنا السؤال الجديد.

معلش يا جماعة أنا تأخرت شويه فيه برضو... بس هوه جاي ان شاء الله  ::

----------


## حنـــــان

[frame="10 80"]لو قالوا لك... من النهاردة مش حتقدر تاكل غير وجبة معينة... فطار وغدا عشا من غير تغيير... بس تقدر تختارها... حتختار ايه؟ خلي بالك... دي الوجبة الوحيدة اللي مسموح لك تاكل منها... باقي... عمرك... كله!![/frame]

السؤال 11 12 13 14 15 16

----------


## amak_77

> انت في قفص الاتهام... مرفوع عليك قضية وكل الدلائل ضدك... موقفك صعب... عمرك الباقي حتقضية مسجون...
> بس لسه في أمل...
> قالوا لك اختار اللي عايزه يدافع عنك... مش شرط يكون محامي... المهم يكون انسان تعرفه وحاسس انه حيطلعك براءة... حتختار مين؟
> 
> drawFrame()
> 
> 
> السؤال 11 12 13 14 15


السلام عليكم 
عارفة انا هختار مين 
لو واحد خيالي 
هختار حسن سبانخ بتاع عادل امام في فيلم الافوكاتو 
هوه ممكن يلبسني قضية غيرها بس اكيد هيخرجني من دي 

لو حد اعرفة  هختار ايميرالد 
هيه مش محاميه بس منطقها حلو

او ممكن اختار سابرينا هيه ممارستش المحاماة و ممكن يتحكم عليه 
بس اهه تجرب مش مشكلة

----------


## amak_77

> لو قالوا لك... من النهاردة مش حتقدر تاكل غير وجبة معينة... فطار وغدا عشا من غير تغيير... بس تقدر تختارها... حتختار ايه؟ خلي بالك... دي الوجبة الوحيدة اللي مسموح لك تاكل منها... باقي... عمرك... كله!!
> drawFrame()
> 
> 
> السؤال 11 12 13 14 15 16


ياااااااااااه تصدقي صعب اوييييييييييييييييييييي

هختار الفته  (الثريييييييييييييد ) 
احلا اكلا تسد معاكي بجد 
و فيها كذا نوع يعني حاجة فل
المهم على حسابهم بقى 
اللحمة غليت

----------


## Amira

> [frame="10 80"]لو قالوا لك... من النهاردة مش حتقدر تاكل غير وجبة معينة... فطار وغدا عشا من غير تغيير... بس تقدر تختارها... حتختار ايه؟ خلي بالك... دي الوجبة الوحيدة اللي مسموح لك تاكل منها... باقي... عمرك... كله!![/frame]
> 
> السؤال 11 12 13 14 15 16


*أختار اني أفطر و أتغدا و أتعشي فاكهة .. فاكهة .. فاكهة .. 3 فاكهة  

حلو سؤال الأمن الغذائي ده  يا حنان*

----------


## أنفـــــال

لو قالوا لك... من النهاردة مش حتقدر تاكل غير وجبة معينة... فطار وغدا عشا من غير تغيير... بس تقدر تختارها... حتختار ايه؟ خلي بالك... دي الوجبة الوحيدة اللي مسموح لك تاكل منها... باقي... عمرك... كله!!

سلطة فواكه .  ::

----------


## مظلوووم

> لو قالوا لك... من النهاردة مش حتقدر تاكل غير وجبة معينة... فطار وغدا عشا من غير تغيير... بس تقدر تختارها... حتختار ايه؟ خلي بالك... دي الوجبة الوحيدة اللي مسموح لك تاكل منها... باقي... عمرك... كله!!


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وايه السؤال اللى يسد النفس دا  :: 
على العموم انا باحب الاكله دى جدا وممكن اكلها ما ازهقش الا وهى حبيبه قلبى  :: 
المكرونه بالبشاميل  :good: 
اما نشوووف اخرتها
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اللى بعدوووووووووا
انوووووووووبيس

----------


## حنـــــان

أماك...
هختار حسن سبانخ بتاع عادل امام في فيلم الافوكاتو 

تصدق أنا مش متذكرة أحداث الفيلم ده خالص... ذاكرتي السينيمائية مش دايما شغالة!

بس اهه تجرب مش مشكلة
مش مشكلة ايه بس ده باقي عمرك كله يا أماك  :: 

هختار الفته
اللحمة غليت

انت عايزها فيها لحمة كمان؟ باقي عمرك كله فطار وغدا وعشا لحمة؟ وعلى حسابهم كمان؟  ::  عاجبني جدا تفاؤلك
شكرا على المشاركة الجميلة

أميرة...

طب لو نوع واحد فاكهة تختاري ايه؟

أنفال...
سلطة فواكة

هيه دمها أخف من الفاكهة الحاف...
بس أنا أختار البيتزا بصراحة  :: 

مظلووم...
المكرونه بالبشاميل

أهي هيه دي الاختيارات ولا بلاش  :: 

أنا عارفه ان السؤال مختلف شويه بس قلت سؤال خفيف عقبال ما أجيب اللي بعده... ابقوا معنا.

----------


## الصعيدي

> [frame="10 80"]لو قالوا لك... من النهاردة مش حتقدر تاكل غير وجبة معينة... فطار وغدا عشا من غير تغيير... بس تقدر تختارها... حتختار ايه؟ خلي بالك... دي الوجبة الوحيدة اللي مسموح لك تاكل منها... باقي... عمرك... كله!![/frame]
> 
> السؤال 11 12 13 14 15 16


*ممكن أشارك لو سمحتم ..  

بيتهيألي هاختار التورلي .. أهو برضه الواحد يضرب 10 أصناف بحجر واحد .. وبعدين في أسئلتك الصعبة دي يا دكتورة .. تحياتي *

----------


## حنـــــان

يا أهلا بك يا الصعيدي في موضوعنا... طولت غيبتك المرة دي... يا ريت تكون رجعت وحتفضل معانا فترة أطول المرة دي...

يعني يا أستاذ محمد بتجاوب على السؤال ده وبتقول لي صعب... ده السؤال ده تفاريح كده بس... طيب شارك معانا بقى في الأسئلة اللي فاتت كمان  :: 

في انتظارك.

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> [frame="10 80"]لو قالوا لك... من النهاردة مش حتقدر تاكل غير وجبة معينة... فطار وغدا عشا من غير تغيير... بس تقدر تختارها... حتختار ايه؟ خلي بالك... دي الوجبة الوحيدة اللي مسموح لك تاكل منها... باقي... عمرك... كله!![/frame]
> 
> السؤال 11 12 13 14 15 16


سبحان الله
فعلا نعم الله لا تحصى
وتعدد أنواع وألوان الطعام نعمة من نعم الله

أيام العزوبية
والأيام التى أضطر إلى أن أقضيها بمفردى أسهل حاجة بالنسبة لى البيض المقلى
لذلك لو كنت أنا اللى هأعد الوجبة لنفسى هأختار البيض المقلى
لكن لو الأكلة هاتجيلى على الجاهز
هأختار الحمام المحشى أرز

----------


## Tiger Woman

[frame="1 80"]انت في قفص الاتهام... مرفوع عليك قضية وكل الدلائل ضدك... موقفك صعب... عمرك الباقي حتقضية مسجون...
بس لسه في أمل...
قالوا لك اختار اللي عايزه يدافع عنك... مش شرط يكون محامي... المهم يكون انسان تعرفه وحاسس انه حيطلعك براءة... حتختار مين؟[/frame]


اختار الريس طبعا هو فى بلاغه اكتر من كده  راجل مقنع وبعدين هضمن انى اخرج بمجرد دخول القاعه ومن ناحيه اعرفه طبعا اعرفه كويس وبشوفه فى النشرة و الجرنال كل يوم  ::  

لا بجد اختار احمد زكى يعنى فى فيلم ضد الحكومه (وده حته حشيش ملناش دعوة بيها ) ::  
ولو صديقة تبقى هناء صادق صديقتى دماغ  ماشيه على الارض وخفه دم وذكاء ولباقه ما شاء الله وتلعب بالبيضه و الحجر  ::

----------


## summar

معلش هجاوب على اسئلة متأخرة بس انتى عارفة الظروف

استحملى بقى



> انت في قفص الاتهام... مرفوع عليك قضية وكل الدلائل ضدك... موقفك صعب... عمرك الباقي حتقضية مسجون...
> بس لسه في أمل...
> قالوا لك اختار اللي عايزه يدافع عنك... مش شرط يكون محامي... المهم يكون انسان تعرفه وحاسس انه حيطلعك براءة... حتختار مين؟


هختار واحدة من خواتى الكبار....المتاحة فيهم يعنى ههههه
ولو دى مشغولة دى تيجى وكده يعنى 

انا عارفة انهم هيقومو بالواجب كله
..........



> لو قالوا لك... من النهاردة مش حتقدر تاكل غير وجبة معينة... فطار وغدا عشا من غير تغيير... بس تقدر تختارها... حتختار ايه؟ خلي بالك... دي الوجبة الوحيدة اللي مسموح لك تاكل منها... باقي... عمرك... كله!!


انتى تقصدى وجبة بتحابيشها ولا نوع واحد من الاكل
لو وجبة بتاحبيشها يبقى عيشي ...ههههههه
لو نوع واحد......يبقى بطاطس....
هما يجيبوها نية وانا هقوم بالواجب....مسلوق ومقلى وصوانى وممكن اعمل منها ماسكات كمان لوشي

----------


## حنـــــان

أحمد ناصر...
الحمد لله على نعمه.

البيض المقلي... مضمون وسهل وسريع...
الحمام ده أنا مجربتوش الا مرة واحدة في حياتي... وحتى مالحقتش أتهنى عليه.
مرة واحدة في حياتنا والدتي قررت تعمل حمام بالفريك... وبالصدفة عمي الله يرحمه كان بيزورنا... طبعا كعادة الرجال  :Ranting2:  ... والدي وعمي قعدوا ياكلوا واحنا لسه في المطبخ... عقبال ما طلعنا ناكل... لاقينا الأكل أختفى! فص ملح وداب! ماطولتش منه غير ريحته  ::sorry:: 

تايجر وومن...
انتي كده ضامنه البراءة سواء اتجاهك كان سياسي أو سينيمائي أو شخصي  :good:  ألف مبروك!

يسرا... أهلا بمشاركتك في أي وقت.
اخواتك الكبار يا ترى بيشتغلوا ايه؟

بالنسبة للوجبة... هيه وجبة واحدة بتحابيشها آه... انما هيه وجبة واحدة بس على طول ما تتغيرش طول العمر!

----------


## حنـــــان

[frame="10 80"]لو تقدر ترجع بالزمن وتمنع حدث معين في التاريخ من انه يحصل... تختار أي حدث تلغيه؟[/frame]

السؤال 11 12 13 14 15 16 17

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> [frame="10 80"]لو تقدر ترجع بالزمن وتمنع حدث معين في التاريخ من انه يحصل... تختار أي حدث تلغيه؟[/frame]
> 
> السؤال 11 12 13 14 15 16 17


*ألغى إتفاقية سايس بيكو*

----------


## سابرينا

> أصبحت عالم كبير... انجازاتك كثيرة وعبقريتك في مجالك فاقت الوصف... في ايدك تكتشف علاج أي مرض في الدنيا... حتكرس وقتك ومجهوداتك لعلاج انهي مرض؟


*علاج مرض السرطان والايدز*

----------


## سابرينا

> النهاردة حيكرموك... لك انك تختار أي موسيقار يكتب مقطوعة موسيقية عنك... حتختار مين (موسيقار عايش أو متوفي... مصري أو عالمي... حنجيبه بس انت اختار!)... وقول لنا حتسمي المقطوعة ايه (وليه)


*هختار محمد الموجى اسم المقطوعة دموع
وهاسميها دموع لان اجمل لحظة للانسان لحظة البكاء*




> لو قالوا لك... من النهاردة مش حتقدر تاكل غير وجبة معينة... فطار وغدا عشا من غير تغيير... بس تقدر تختارها... حتختار ايه؟ خلي بالك... دي الوجبة الوحيدة اللي مسموح لك تاكل منها... باقي... عمرك... كله


 *هاختار قرنبيط* 




> لو تقدر ترجع بالزمن وتمنع حدث معين في التاريخ من انه يحصل... تختار أي حدث تلغيه؟


*هامنع انهيار الاندلس*

----------


## amak_77

> لو تقدر ترجع بالزمن وتمنع حدث معين في التاريخ من انه يحصل... تختار أي حدث تلغيه؟
> drawFrame()
> 
> 
> السؤال 11 12 13 14 15 16 17


عارفة انا نفسي و الله كذا حدث الغيه هقول كذا حاجة و هختار واحدة في الاخر 
ماشي ؟؟
اول حاجة همنع انهيار الاندلس فعلا 

التاتي همنع وعد بلفور
همنع هجرة اليهود
همنع هدنه 48 عشان كنا كسبانين
همنع ان عبد الناصر يمسك الحكم 
و لو مسكه همنع قرار حرب 67
همنع توقف حرب 73 و اخليهم يكملوا
همنع اتفاقية كامب ديفيد
و الله حاجات كتير 

بس لو همنع واحد بس همنع قرار هدنه حرب 48 عشان وقتها كان في حاجات كتير هتتغير 

شكرا ليكي سؤال حلو اوي و عايز صفحات مش سطرين بس

----------


## أنفـــــال

*لو تقدر ترجع بالزمن وتمنع حدث معين في التاريخ من انه يحصل... تختار أي حدث تلغيه؟*
الثورة بتاعت 52 .. هي السبب في اللي احنا فيه دلوقتي ..!
ماشوفناش منها الا المصابين بجنون العظمة..!

----------


## الصعيدي

> [frame="10 80"]لو تقدر ترجع بالزمن وتمنع حدث معين في التاريخ من انه يحصل... تختار أي حدث تلغيه؟[/frame]
> 
> السؤال 11 12 13 14 15 16 17


*1924 .. سقوط الخلافة الإسلامية*

----------


## MaTR|X

> لو تقدر ترجع بالزمن وتمنع حدث معين في التاريخ من انه يحصل... تختار أي حدث تلغيه؟


كنت أمنع التتار من أنهم يدخلوا بغداد

----------


## summar

> لو تقدر ترجع بالزمن وتمنع حدث معين في التاريخ من انه يحصل... تختار أي حدث تلغيه؟


محتاج تفكير كبير

بس انا سمعت ان فى حرب اللى طردنا فيها اسرئيل من مصر
كان ممكن نكمل بقواتنا لفلسطين.......بس ده اتمنع بقرار من الريس ايامها
لو فعلا ده صح

يبقى همنع قرار الريس

----------


## حنـــــان

أول مرة أشوف سؤال فيه اختلاف كبير في الردود من شخص للتاني... وان كان الأغلبية ركز على التاريخ المعاصر.
الاجابات كلها شيقة جدا لكن لو كل واحد شرح لنا أكتر ليه اختار حدث تاريخي معين دونا عن غيره حيكون برضو شئ شيق ومفيد جدا.

يعني لو أحمد ناصر كلمنا عن السايس بيكو... وسابرينا عن انهيار الأندلس... وأماك يدينا نبذة بسيطة عن كل الأحداث اللي ذكرها... وأنفال عن ثورة 52... والصعيدي أكيد حيفيدنا جدا في سقوط الخلافة الاسلامية... وماتريكس ويسرا عن اختيارتهم...

سابرينا... كنتي فين كل ده؟ أشكرك على عودتك واجاباتك... 
بس مش متفقة معاكي ان البكاء أجمل لحظات بيعيشها الانسان.
انما محمد الموجي اختيار رائع.

وأهلا بك يا ماتريكس في الموضوع.

----------


## مظلوووم

> لو تقدر ترجع بالزمن وتمنع حدث معين في التاريخ من انه يحصل... تختار أي حدث تلغيه؟


كل شىء بقدر وتصريف من الله سبحانه وتعالى
وما شاء الله كان وما لم يشا لم يكن
ولو قولنا هانقدر نغير حدث تاريخى او نمنعه
يبقى نكسه 67
كان هايبقى فى فارق كبير جدا جدا حتى مع الانتصار
وعلى العموم كله خير
ونقول اللى بعدووووا
انووووبيس

----------


## amak_77

> اول حاجة همنع انهيار الاندلس


يعني هخليها لسه بعظمتها 
عشان لو كدا فعلا كنا هنغزو اوروبا بس المشكلة انهم توقفوا و نعموا بالراحة  و الرخاء و تركو الجهاد 8 قرون 
فبقى ده حالهم و شردو لو الاندلس لسه كان ممكن نغزو اوروبا كلها 



> التاتي همنع وعد بلفور


عشان وعد ظالم اعطى منلا يملك من لا يستحق و ده من اسباب البلاء الي احنا فيه



> همنع هجرة اليهود


عشان هجرة اليهود خلت عصابات زي الهاجاناه تخلي قري بأكملها عشان شويه اوباش يعيشوا فيه




> همنع هدنه 48 عشان كنا كسبانين


العرب كانو كسبانين قبل الهدنه و فرحوا بالمكسب و عملوا هدنه استعادة الانفاس لليهود



> همنع ان عبد الناصر يمسك الحكم


عشان مش مؤهل انه يمسك حكم و مش سياسي حتى السد العالي و تأميم القناة ليهم عواقبهم كفايه انه اتحجج بالسد العالي  انه خلص على احتياطي دهب مصر و ده كدبه طبعا وبردو اتحجج بحرب اليمن الي مش لينا فيها حاجة
و ضيع اكفأ جنود و احسن اسلحة في الحرب دي في الوقت الي كنا على وشك نقابل اليهود
ورجال الثورة الافذاذ سرقوا احتياطي دهب مصر فبقت مصر فقيرة و نزل مستواها الاقتصادي بحجة السد العالي و حرب اليمن و شراء اسلحة تعبانه 
ده اختصارا يعني



> و لو مسكه همنع قرار حرب 67


عشان قرار فاشل و من غير تجهيز و عشوائي ضيع من مصر جنود و ضباط أكفاء و اسلحة بردو و كتير من ابناء مصر 



> همنع توقف حرب 73 و اخليهم يكملوا


عشان كان ممكن نكمل و امريكا مش هتتدخل عشان لو كدا كانت اتدخلت من زمان



> همنع اتفاقية كامب ديفيد


عشان اتفقاية ظالمة اتفاقية منهزم مش منتصر و ضيعت حقوق فلسطين و سوريا و الاردن 

و إضافة كمان  همنع دخول التتار مش عشان الحرب لا بس عشان ضيعوا  علم كثيرمن العلماء المسلمين في نهر دجلة



> بس لو همنع واحد بس همنع قرار هدنه حرب 48 عشان وقتها كان في حاجات كتير هتتغير


فعلا مكنش هيبقى في يهود دلوقت



> شكرا ليكي سؤال حلو اوي و عايز صفحات مش سطرين بس


مش قلت لك انه عايز صفحات و انا اختصرت بس
شكرا ليكي

----------


## مصطفى صقر

ياة طاقية الاخفاء
دة حلمى من زمان 
انا ساعتها
هاروح اقتل الراجل اللى قارفنا فى عيشتنا
واريح الناس منة
اكيد انتم عرفتوة

----------


## حنـــــان

مظلوووم...
كل شىء بقدر وتصريف من الله سبحانه وتعالى
وما شاء الله كان وما لم يشا لم يكن

ونعم بالله.

أماك... أنا اللي أشكرك على عودتك واستجابتك لطلبي.

صقر... ولما الراجل الواحد ده يتقتل... حتتحل كل المشاكل؟

----------


## حنـــــان

[frame="10 80"]النظر... السمع... الشم... التذوق... اللمس...
لو قلت لك حتخسر حاسة من حواسك الخمس النهاردة بس لك انك تختار...
حتتنازل عن أي حاسة؟[/frame]

السؤال 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18

----------


## اسكندرانى

*هو انا متابع الموضوع من الاول 
واول متيجى النية انى اشارك يطلع لى سؤال بالشكل ده 
طيب 
انا حاستنى بره شوية 
لما اشوف السؤال اللى بعده*

----------


## الصعيدي

> [frame="10 80"]النظر... السمع... الشم... التذوق... اللمس...
> لو قلت لك حتخسر حاسة من حواسك الخمس النهاردة بس لك انك تختار...
> حتتنازل عن أي حاسة؟[/frame]
> 
> السؤال 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18


*يافتاح يا عليم .. يارزاق يا كريم .. ليه كده بس على الصبح .. ههههههه .. 
أممممممممممم .. أختار حاسة الشم .. وربنا يعوض علينا بقى*

----------


## النـ وردة ـيل

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=السلا...يل*

----------


## النـ وردة ـيل

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اولا احب ان اوجة الشكر للاخت حنان التى جعلتنى  اغير راى فى ان ادير ظهرى للمنتديات المصريه لما وجدته قبلا من سلبيات
جعلتنى اتجه بكل قوة للمنتديات العربية
وها انا الان اقدم اكبر اعتذار هنا واقدمه اولا للاخت حنان التى حين نظرت لموضوعاتها 
بدون مبالغه
انعقد لسانى واثار دهشتى

فلا اخبى عليك
انا بحثت فى ملفك وموضوعاتك
حيرتينى بجمالها
وتنوعها

واخيراً قررت المشاركة وان شاء الله الانتظام هنا بمصر وابناء مصر

اختى حنان

سؤالك

اى الحواس قد اتنازل عنها 

اعتقد انى هاتنازل عن حاسة اللمس

لان سمعى واذنى وعينى ستكونان مكانهما

والتذوق سيغنى عن الكثير

سبحان الله ورغم انى بقول كده الا انى لا استطيع ان استغنى عنها ابدا

وشكرا
ولك منى تحية معطرة بشذى اجمل ورود النيل_

----------


## حنـــــان

اسكندراني... يعني توصل لحد هنا عشان ماتشاركش معانا برضو؟
طيب مش لازم تستنى برة خليك هنا عقبال ما يجي ميعاد السؤال التالي  :: 

الصعيدي... معلش يا أستاذ محمد وصباح الخير عليك...
بس ماقلتلناش اشمعنا حاسة الشم اللي حسيت انك ممكن تتنازل عنها؟

وردة النيل... أهلا بك معنا في منتدى أبناء مصر... سعيدة جدا انك قررتي أخيرا تنضمي الينا وسعيدة أكتر اني أكون أحد أسباب تواجدك معانا... أشكرك على كلامك الرقيق وهو أكثر مما استحق.

حتتنازلي عن حاسة اللمس؟ مش قادرة أتخيل نفسي فاقدة القدرة على التعرف على الأشياء من ملمسها...
عن نفسي... حتنازل عن التذوق.

أهلا بك في المنتدى يا وردة النيل وخليكي معانا للأسئلة الجاية.

----------


## الصعيدي

> الصعيدي... معلش يا أستاذ محمد وصباح الخير عليك...
> بس ماقلتلناش اشمعنا حاسة الشم اللي حسيت انك ممكن تتنازل عنها؟


*والله يا حنان أنا جاوبت على أد السؤال  
الحقيقة يمكن لإني جربت كتير أفقدها أحيانا لما آخد برد جامد .. الواحد ممكن يقعد له يوم يومين من غيرها والحمد لله بتعدي وربنا بيهونها .. ما جرتش قبل كده أفقد حاسة تانية .. والحمد لله .. تحياتي*

----------


## Tiger Woman

> لو قلت لك حتخسر حاسة من حواسك الخمس النهاردة بس لك انك تختار...
> حتتنازل عن أي حاسة؟


بعد الشر بعد الشر عليكى يا تايجر يا عسوله  :good:  
ايه الاسئلة الصعبه ده بقى يا حنان ربنا ما يحرمنا جميعا من نعمه علينا
بس لو يوم واحد (واخدة بالك ) واحد بس يبقى السمع

----------


## amak_77

> النظر... السمع... الشم... التذوق... اللمس...
> لو قلت لك حتخسر حاسة من حواسك الخمس النهاردة بس لك انك تختار...
> حتتنازل عن أي حاسة؟
> 
> drawFrame()
> 
> 
> السؤال 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18


يااااااااااااه يا حنااااااااااان 
اصعب سؤال عدي عليه بجد
السمع و البصر و الذوق و اللمس مش ينفع نعيش من غيرهم بجد 
بيتهيالي الشم هوه اقرب حاجة ممكن اقدها و مكنش اسمي عاجز 
و في ناس كتير عايشة من غير شم عادي يعني

----------


## MaTR|X

> كنت أمنع التتار من أنهم يدخلوا بغداد


أنا اخترت أختيارى

لأن الايام دلوقتى متشابهة جدا
بس الفرق اننا كنا أسياد العالم وعندنا حضارة عظيمة مش موجودة فى اى مكان تانى
وهما خربوا معظم دا..
مع الحملات الصليبية كمان أيامها
وطبعا الناس عارفه التفاصيل..

فا لو مكنش دا حصل مين عارف كان زمانا ايه دلوقتى
وجايز كمان العراق هيا اللى كانت محتلة أمريكا دلوقتى
وانا كان زمانى رائد فضاء :D




> وأهلا بك يا ماتريكس في الموضوع.


الله يخليكى
بجد موضوعك خطير
وأنا ندمان انى مشاركتش فيه من زمان
تتعوض ان شاء الله

بس بلاش حكاية الحواس دى بقى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## حنـــــان

الصعيدي... متشكرة على عودتك وردك على سؤالي...
آه صحيح... الواحد فعلا بتتأثر عنده حاشة الشم في البرد
أنا مقدرش أستغنى عنها خصوصا اليومين دول... أصلي بتعلم الطبيخ  ::  وبابقى محتاجة أشوف أكلي طالع ريحته زي أكل ماما ولا أسوأ... لأن الريحة مؤشر مهم جدا في الموضوع ده! أحب أبلغ الكل ان لحد دلوقتي النتايج كويسه جدا على فكرة  :good:  أو يعني معظم الوقت  :2:  وأحب كمان أستغل الفرصة وأشكر أخويا اللي بجرب فيه ومستحملني لحد دلوقتي!

تايجر وومان...
بعد الشر بعد الشر عليكى يا تايجر يا عسوله  
ايه الاسئلة الصعبه ده بقى يا حنان ربنا ما يحرمنا جميعا من نعمه علينا
بس لو يوم واحد (واخدة بالك ) واحد بس يبقى السمع

بعد الشر علينا كلنا يا تايجر  :Elvis:  
بس عارفة حكاية فقدان السمع ليوم واحد دي ممكن تبقى تجربة مفيدة برضو لينا في مصر... الواحد يعرف... ولو ليوم... معنى الهدوء... تخيلي نفسك صاحية من النوم عادي من غير مايخضك خناقة في الشارع... وتنامي بدري من غير ما يبقى في محل جمبك عامل افتتاح ومشغل الستيريو على أعلى حاجة... ولا تصحي في نص الليل مخضوضة من زمارة عربية ولا سارينة عربية الاسعاف اللي رايحة تجيب ساندوتش الفول للدكتور.

أماك... فعلا... والدي من زمان حاسة الشم عنده ضعيفة جدا... ومش مأثرة قوي عليه... اتعود يعيش من غيرها... أنا بس اللي بزعل ساعات... لما أبقى نفسي يشم معايا الورد اللي عندنا أو التاباروزا اللي والدتي بتعشقها ومايقدرش يحس بريحتها الا لو قرب لها قوي.

ماتريكس...
لسه ممكن تبقى رائد فضاء.
عجبني شرحك لاختيارك وشكرا لعودتك
وخلاص بلاش سؤال الحواس الخمسة... خليك معانا للي بعده  :: 

أهلا بك في الموضوع وأشكرك على كلامك الطيب.

----------


## summar

> النظر... السمع... الشم... التذوق... اللمس...
> لو قلت لك حتخسر حاسة من حواسك الخمس النهاردة بس لك انك تختار...
> حتتنازل عن أي حاسة؟


التذوق طبعا ههههههههه علشان الواحد يعرف يخس بسهولة 
بس لو فقدت حاسة التذوق هعرف اشم كويس ولا لا؟؟

انتى كنتى سألتى مرة عن خواتى بيشتغلو ايه وانا نسيت
اوعى تزعلى...انا خواتى واحدة طبيبة والتانية فيزيا وكيميا
 :2:

----------


## النـ وردة ـيل

*حنان 

سبحان الله
هل من الممكن ان يتغير الانسان بين وقت للتانى لمجرد رؤية شىء مؤلم
او سماع شىء مؤلم
هذا ما حدث لى

فكرت فى سؤالك بطريق اخرى حين شاهدة نشرة التاسعه

حينها تمنيت ان افقد حاستين مش حاسة واحده
من هول ما نرى كل يوم من احداث فى فلسطين والعراق وغيرها وغيرها
تمنيت ان افقد بصرى وسمعى معا

لشدة ما احسست به من الم

اكمل الله عليكم جميعا صحتكم بالتمام والعافيه

شكرا حنان*

----------


## Amira

*



			
				لو تقدر ترجع بالزمن وتمنع حدث معين في التاريخ من انه يحصل... تختار أي حدث تلغيه؟
			
		

أمنع الأحتلال الإسرائلي لفلسطين 
و طبعا المعاناة الي هما فيها حاليا سبب كافي أني أتمني إلغاء هذا الحدث 





			
				النظر... السمع... الشم... التذوق... اللمس...
لو قلت لك حتخسر حاسة من حواسك الخمس النهاردة بس لك انك تختار...
حتتنازل عن أي حاسة؟
			
		

السمع ثم السمع ثم السمع 

عايزة أقعد في هدووووء لا أسمع صوت تلفزيون ولا  تليفون و لا زحمة شارع و كلكسات و لا  صوت أي إنسان حتي *

----------


## ندى الايام

> النظر... السمع... الشم... التذوق... اللمس...
> لو قلت لك حتخسر حاسة من حواسك الخمس النهاردة بس لك انك تختار...
> حتتنازل عن أي حاسة؟


يا ساتر يا رب بعد الشر عنى وعنكم ايه يا حنان مالك ياعسل مانتى كنتى كويسه هههههههههههههههه
بصى هما كلهم مهمين طبعا بس اللى جربت اعيش من غيرها كام يوم هى حاسه الشم
لما بيبقى عندى برد فممكن اتنازل عنها 
وتعرفى والله ماما هترتاح اووووى علشان كل ما اشم ريحه اى اكله اقولها والنبى يا ماما  اعمليها بكره ههههههههههه
 لما ماما تعبت منى ههههههههههه.
يلا بقى مش مهم اشم يا عينى عليكى يا توتا هتعيشى يا حببتى من غير شم ::

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

ياااااااه وحشتنى اسئلتك يا حنان

بالنسبة للحدث اللى هلغيه لو رجع بيا الزمان 

هلغى انتخاب بوش وكان يفضل كلينتون زى  ما هو عشان  من ساعة ما بوش مسك الحكم وهو هارى العالم حروب فى العراق شوية وفلسطين شوية 

اما بقى الحاسة اللى ممكن الغيها 

هلغى البصر هشوف المكفوفين بيحسوا بايه وهما مش قدارين يشوفوا وهعرف ليه الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام اختص المكفوفين بدخول الجنة دون اصحاب الاعاقات الاخرى 

تسلم ايدك يا حنان بجد اسئلتك حلوة اوى

----------


## مظلوووم

> النظر... السمع... الشم... التذوق... اللمس...
> لو قلت لك حتخسر حاسة من حواسك الخمس النهاردة بس لك انك تختار...
> حتتنازل عن أي حاسة؟


الشم ممكن علشان مش هاتفرق معايا اوى 
رغم ان الاكل ساعات بتبقى ريحته تجنن
بس مش مشكله حاسه التذوق شغاله
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
سبحان الله فعلا كل الحواس مهمه
اللى بعدوووووووووووووا
انوووووووبيس

----------


## حنـــــان

يسرا...
التذوق طبعا ههههههههه علشان الواحد يعرف يخس بسهولة 
بس لو فقدت حاسة التذوق هعرف اشم كويس ولا لا؟؟

تصوري أنا كنت فكرت في حكاية التذوق والرجيم دي برضو... ماهو الأكل لو مالوش طعم... مش حناكله!

انتى كنتى سألتى مرة عن خواتى بيشتغلو ايه وانا نسيت
اوعى تزعلى...انا خواتى واحدة طبيبة والتانية فيزيا وكيميا

مش زعلانة طبعا وربنا يخليكم لبعض وينجحكم دائما.

وردة النيل...
فكرت فى سؤالك بطريق اخرى حين شاهدة نشرة التاسعه

حينها تمنيت ان افقد حاستين مش حاسة واحده
من هول ما نرى كل يوم من احداث فى فلسطين والعراق وغيرها وغيرها
تمنيت ان افقد بصرى وسمعى معا

لشدة ما احسست به من الم

كتير منا بيعمل كده فعلا... فقدنا باختيارنا حاستي السمع واالنظر لأشياء معينة بتؤلمنا. ده ضعف فينا.. لوكنا بنجبر نفسنا على سمع ورؤية ما يؤذينا... كان ممكن نواجهه ونحله بدل ما يفضل يؤلمنا ويؤلم أجيال بعدنا

أميرة...
الهدوء... كنت لسه بقول برضو  ::  الهدوء حلم جميل بس بعيد قوي قوي يا أميرة!

ندى الأيام...
وتعرفى والله ماما هترتاح اووووى علشان كل ما اشم ريحه اى اكله اقولها والنبى يا ماما اعمليها بكره 
على كده الوالدة تلاقيها بتبتقى سعيدة ومرتاحة لما يجي لك برد  :: 
بهزر طبعا... ربنا يخليكوا لبعض.

ميرا... والله انتي اللي وحشاني ونفسي أشوفك في المنتدى كتير زي زمان

وهعرف ليه الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام اختص المكفوفين بدخول الجنة دون اصحاب الاعاقات الاخرى 

فعلا؟ طيب هاتي لنا الحديث لاحسن أنا أول مرة أعرف الحكاية دي.

مظلووم...
الشم ممكن علشان مش هاتفرق معايا اوى 
رغم ان الاكل ساعات بتبقى ريحته تجنن
بس مش مشكله حاسه التذوق شغاله

هو الشم فعلا بيساعد أكثر على تذوق الأكل... يعني تقدر تقول بيكملوا بعض. عشان كده في ناس بتشتكي ان طعم الأكل مختلف نوعا ما لما يكون عندها برد.

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

> وهعرف ليه الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام اختص المكفوفين بدخول الجنة دون اصحاب الاعاقات الاخرى 
> 
> فعلا؟ طيب هاتي لنا الحديث لاحسن أنا أول مرة أعرف الحكاية دي.


‏حدثنا ‏ ‏عبد الله بن يوسف ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏الليث ‏ ‏قال حدثني ‏ ‏ابن الهاد ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عمرو ‏ ‏مولى ‏ ‏المطلب ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أنس بن مالك ‏ ‏رضي الله عنه ‏ ‏قال ‏ 
‏سمعت النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏يقول إن الله قال ‏ ‏إذا ابتليت عبدي بحبيبتيه فصبر عوضته منهما الجنة يريد عينيه ‏
‏تابعه ‏ ‏أشعث بن جابر ‏ ‏وأبو ظلال بن هلال ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أنس ‏ ‏عن النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏   


‏قوله : ( إذا ابتليت عبدي بحبيبتيه ) ‏
‏بالتثنية , وقد فسرهما آخر الحديث بقوله " يريد عينيه " ولم يصرح بالذي فسرهما , والمراد بالحبيبتين المحبوبتان لأنهما أحب أعضاء الإنسان إليه , لما يحصل له بفقدهما من الأسف على فوات رؤية ما يريد رؤيته من خير فيسر به , أو شر فيجتنبه . ‏


اى خدمة يا قمر

----------


## osha

الحدث اللي حالغيه هوالحرب العالمية الاولى عشان يتلغي بالضرورة كل ما استتبعها من احداث غيرت وجه التاريخ واولهم وعد زفت بلفور

الحاسة اللي ممكن اني اتخلى عنها هي حاسة السمع - اصلي ممكن اركب سماعة  ::

----------


## Emad.

الصورة الرمزية لـ حنـــــان  	
حنـــــان حنـــــان is offline
هل فعلا... جفت القلوب...؟
	جفت القلوب دي حقيقه من الحب والحنان من الجري وراء الماده والمصالحه الشخصيه

----------


## سابرينا

> النظر... السمع... الشم... التذوق... اللمس...
> لو قلت لك حتخسر حاسة من حواسك الخمس النهاردة بس لك انك تختار...حتتنازل عن أي حاسة؟


*هختار حاسة السمع خلاص تعبت مش عايزه اسمه اي حاجه وعشان الحكايه تبقى مظبوطه النظر كمان عشان ولا سمع ولا بصر والواحد يكون مرتاح 0*

----------


## سابرينا

*شكرا على السؤال يا حنان انا بقى اتاخرت عشان كنت بفكر فى الاسئلة اصلها صعبة اواى 0

رغم ان لحظة الدموع والبكاء من اصعب اللحظات التى تمر على الانسان الى ان جمالها يكمن فى انها اصدق ما يكون الانسان مع نفسه وانها لحظة ضعف لم يظن ان لا غالب له 

بخصوص بقى انهيار الاندلس هامنع انهيارها لانها ارضا غزاها المسلمون وبنوا علها اعظم حضارة  واذا ظلت لكان المسلمون غزوا باقى العالم وانتشر الاسلام على جميع الارض 0

كماان عظمتها كانت ستؤثر علينا فى كل شئ فهذه الدولة خلقت اعظم حضارة اسلامية وكمان عشان كان نفسى اشوف هذه الخضارة وعظمة المسلمون ليرى الغرب ما كنا عليه واننا ارباب الحضارات وليس هم 0 *

----------


## حنـــــان

أعتذر عن تأخير في الرد في الموضوع لانشغالي وسفري المتكرر الكام يوم اللي فاتوا.

ميرا... متشكرة جدا على الحديث حقيقي أول مرة أعرفه.

أوشا... أهلا بيكي في الموضوع تاني... منورة والله  :Elvis:  
الحدث اللي حالغيه هوالحرب العالمية الاولى عشان يتلغي بالضرورة كل ما استتبعها من احداث غيرت وجه التاريخ واولهم وعد زفت بلفور

كتبت مليون رد هنا... وكل رد أكبته مايعجبنيش فبمسحه... فمش حرد  :: 

الحاسة اللي ممكن اني اتخلى عنها هي حاسة السمع - اصلي ممكن اركب سماعة

ممكن... بس على ايه؟ ما كده أروق (ولا حيوحشك "هدوء" بيتكم؟  :2:  )

الصورة الرمزية لـ حنـــــان 
حنـــــان حنـــــان is offline
هل فعلا... جفت القلوب...؟
جفت القلوب دي حقيقه من الحب والحنان من الجري وراء الماده والمصالحه الشخصيه

أهلا فريق الزمالك في الموضوع...
بس ايه اللي غير دلوقتي عن زمان... عشان نبقى دلوقتي بنجري ورا المادة والمصالح الشخصية أكتر من الأول...
في انتظار مشاركاتك معانا.

سابرينا...
يعني لما لا تسمعي ولا تشوفي (بعد الشر طبعا) تفتكري حترتاحي؟
أهلا بيكي في الموضوع تاني وشكرا على عودتك واجابتك على أسئلتي الجانبية  :: 

ميعاد السؤال جديد ولا لسه؟ حروح أدور عليه وأجيبه. ابقوا معنا.

----------


## حنـــــان

[frame="10 80"]مسابقة... أو رياضة... أو تحدي... موهبة (مش مهنة يعني) طول عمرك بتحلم تبقى الأفضل فيها... والنهاردة أخيرا بقدرة قادر حلمك حيتحقق... ايه هيه الموهبة دي؟[/frame]

السؤال 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19

----------


## حنـــــان

لو حجاوب عالسؤال ده...
كان نفسي يبقى صوتي حلو! عشان أعرف أغني
عشان ماما تبطل تقول لي بطلي غنا حرام عليكي!
وأختي تبطل تقول لي حنان انتي بتغني ولا بتصوتي!
وقطتي تبطل تجري عليا كل ما أغني "أمانة عليك يا ليل طول"... وتحط ايدها على بقي عشان تسكتني!

----------


## Amira

> [frame="10 80"]مسابقة... أو رياضة... أو تحدي... موهبة (مش مهنة يعني) طول عمرك بتحلم تبقى الأفضل فيها... والنهاردة أخيرا بقدرة قادر حلمك حيتحقق... ايه هيه الموهبة دي؟[/frame]
> 
> السؤال 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19


*كان نفسي جداااااا أكون بعرف ألعب كرة سلة لأ و ألعبها بمهارة كمان 
"و أنطق الكورة من غير ما تقع"*

----------


## سابرينا

> مسابقة... أو رياضة... أو تحدي... موهبة (مش مهنة يعني) طول عمرك بتحلم تبقى الأفضل فيها... والنهاردة أخيرا بقدرة قادر حلمك حيتحقق... ايه هيه الموهبة دي؟


*لعبة الكراتيه 00000*

----------


## مصطفى صقر

اكيد نفسى ابقى احسن شاعر
اصل الشعر دة حاجة جميلة
دة تقريبا هو اكتر صاحب ليا
دايما بحكيلة على اسرارى

----------


## مظلوووم

> مسابقة... أو رياضة... أو تحدي... موهبة (مش مهنة يعني) طول عمرك بتحلم تبقى الأفضل فيها... والنهاردة أخيرا بقدرة قادر حلمك حيتحقق... ايه هيه الموهبة دي؟


القفز بالزانه  :: 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
واللعبه للى ما يعرفهاش
واحد معاه زانه طويله اوى وبيجرى بسرعه جامده
وهووووووووب يدب الزانه فى الارض يتنطر فى الهوا
ويقع على سفنجه طبعا علشان ما تنكسرش رقابته
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هامووت واعمل الحركه دى واتشعلق فى الهوا  :: 
اللى بعدوووووووووا
انوووووووبيس

----------


## osha

حلوالسؤال دا 
كان نفسي العب جمباز جداااااااااااااااااااااااا
وكنت ابتديت بالفعل وانا في الابتدائي بس مواعيد التمارين كانت متضاربة مع مواعيد المدرسة ودا ماعجبش  ماما قالت لي بلا جمباز بلا زفت

----------


## osha

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا فيه فكرة عندي ومحتاجة دعم وتشجيع من الكل بلا استثناء
الفكرة دي هي ان اختنا الفاضلة حنان قامت بعصر امخاخنا في موضوعها الجميل والمتميز جدا - عصرتها بمزاجنا بس عصرتها في النهاية برضه 
ولهذا ومع اقتراب نهاية الجزء الثاني من هذا الموضوع فأنا أطالب حنان بالاجابة على كل الاسئلة من الجزء الاول والاسئلة في هذا الجزء ومحتاجة دعم وتشجيع عشان طلبنا يتنفذ

ياترى فيه حد مشاركني رأيي وطلبي
برافو حنان مقدما
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## حنـــــان

أميرة...
الله... كرة السلة جميلة جدااا... كنت زمااان باعرف ألعبها شويه. بس خلاص بقى عجزنا 

سابرينا... أسمع ان لعب الكاراتيه له فوايد كتير جدا غير حكاية الدفاع عن النفس... بس عن نفسي عمري ما فكرت فيها ياختي... وان كان عن الدفاع عن النفس يعني هوه ربنا خلق السكاكين والسواطير والمسدسات ليه؟  :: 

مصطفى... القدرة على التعبير عن النفس وتوصيل المشاعر للناس فعلا تبقى موهبة جميلة جدا لو الواحد امتلكها...

مظلووم... انت متخيل انك حتبقى طاير في الهوا؟ يعني هيه حتبقى ثواني صحيح بس مرعبة برضو.
طب ما تجرب يا محمد وتقول لنا النتيجة.

أوشا... يادي المدرسة والفرص اللي بتضيع علينا بسببها!
معلش يا رشا... احنا نكتفي بالفرجة وأمرنا لله  ::

----------


## حنـــــان

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> انا فيه فكرة عندي ومحتاجة دعم وتشجيع من الكل بلا استثناء
> الفكرة دي هي ان اختنا الفاضلة حنان قامت بعصر امخاخنا في موضوعها الجميل والمتميز جدا - عصرتها بمزاجنا بس عصرتها في النهاية برضه 
> ولهذا ومع اقتراب نهاية الجزء الثاني من هذا الموضوع فأنا أطالب حنان بالاجابة على كل الاسئلة من الجزء الاول والاسئلة في هذا الجزء ومحتاجة دعم وتشجيع عشان طلبنا يتنفذ
> 
> ياترى فيه حد مشاركني رأيي وطلبي
> برافو حنان مقدما


لا يا ستي...
أنا الصحفية
أنا المذيعة
أنا اللي اسأل
ماتسألش

احنا فينا من الحركات دي يا أوشتي؟  :Ranting2:

----------


## مظلوووم

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> انا فيه فكرة عندي ومحتاجة دعم وتشجيع من الكل بلا استثناء
> الفكرة دي هي ان اختنا الفاضلة حنان قامت بعصر امخاخنا في موضوعها الجميل والمتميز جدا - عصرتها بمزاجنا بس عصرتها في النهاية برضه 
> ولهذا ومع اقتراب نهاية الجزء الثاني من هذا الموضوع فأنا أطالب حنان بالاجابة على كل الاسئلة من الجزء الاول والاسئلة في هذا الجزء ومحتاجة دعم وتشجيع عشان طلبنا يتنفذ
> 
> ياترى فيه حد مشاركني رأيي وطلبي
> برافو حنان مقدما


 ::   ::   ::

----------


## MaTR|X

> مسابقة... أو رياضة... أو تحدي... موهبة (مش مهنة يعني) طول عمرك بتحلم تبقى الأفضل فيها... والنهاردة أخيرا بقدرة قادر حلمك حيتحقق... ايه هيه الموهبة دي؟


*الجوووووووووووووووووودو*

بس للأسف حصلتلى إصابة.. وبعدت فترة كبيرة عن اللعبة

----------


## amak_77

> مسابقة... أو رياضة... أو تحدي... موهبة (مش مهنة يعني) طول عمرك بتحلم تبقى الأفضل فيها... والنهاردة أخيرا بقدرة قادر حلمك حيتحقق... ايه هيه الموهبة دي؟
> drawFrame()
> 
> 
> السؤال 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19


انا و اتا  ابام الدراسة كت بلهب سباحة بس عشان كان في الصيف بس 
فلغاية دلوقتي معرفش اعوم
بس انا كان نفسي بجد اتعلم كونغ فو بحب اللعبة دي اوي 
و لو حلمي اتحقق فيها بجد هحاول ابقى نينجا و ابقى معلم اللعبة الاول

و بعد كدا

و ربنا و ربنا كمان مرة 
لمنيمك  من المغرب يا صين



> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> انا فيه فكرة عندي ومحتاجة دعم وتشجيع من الكل بلا استثناء
> الفكرة دي هي ان اختنا الفاضلة حنان قامت بعصر امخاخنا في موضوعها الجميل والمتميز جدا - عصرتها بمزاجنا بس عصرتها في النهاية برضه 
> ولهذا ومع اقتراب نهاية الجزء الثاني من هذا الموضوع فأنا أطالب حنان بالاجابة على كل الاسئلة من الجزء الاول والاسئلة في هذا الجزء ومحتاجة دعم وتشجيع عشان طلبنا يتنفذ
> 
> ياترى فيه حد مشاركني رأيي وطلبي
> برافو حنان مقدما


 :good:   :good:   :good:   :good:   :good:   :good:   :good:  
من زمااااااااااان و انا نفسي الي يقف ورا المدفع دايما يجي قدامة عشان يعرف بس احساس الي واقف ادام المدفع
و كمان كان نفسي مدرسينا لبي بيقفوا مراقبه علينا يقعدوا مكانا و يشوفو اد ايه حالة الي اعد ادام الورقة صعبة

يالا انا موافق يا اوشاااااا
يالا يا حنان زي اشاطرة كدا حلي الاسئلة كلهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
غشان تغرفي معانتنا

----------


## summar

> مسابقة... أو رياضة... أو تحدي... موهبة (مش مهنة يعني) طول عمرك بتحلم تبقى الأفضل فيها... والنهاردة أخيرا بقدرة قادر حلمك حيتحقق... ايه هيه الموهبة دي؟



انا هقولك بس محدش يضحك....

كان نفسي اكون بالرينا ههههههه وكان نفسي اتعلم العزف على الهارب
واى لعبة من اللى بينطو فيها ويضربو بعض...كاراتيه...جودو.....تايكوندو ههههه
بس طبعا انا ولا حاجة فى دول

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

السؤال ده بصراحة سكر اوى

انا كان نفسى اوى العب لعبة الرقص على الجليد بحبها جدا وبقعد اتفرج عليهم بيبقى شكلهم تحفة اوى

تسلم ايدك يا سكر ع السؤال العسل ده

----------


## ندى الايام

> مسابقة... أو رياضة... أو تحدي... موهبة (مش مهنة يعني) طول عمرك بتحلم تبقى الأفضل فيها... والنهاردة أخيرا بقدرة قادر حلمك حيتحقق... ايه هيه الموهبة دي؟


حنان أنا كمان زيك يا حبيبتى كان نفسى صوتى يبقى حلو علشان اعرف اغنى
بس تعرفى هو مش حلو اوى بس بردوا بغنى وبزهق اللى فى البيت هههههههههه
واخويا بيقولى انى لما بغنى بيجيله كرشه نفس هههههههههه اصلى بعمل فيها شرين عبد الوهاب ههههههههه
 بس مين هى تيجى جنبى ايه ههههههههه



> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> انا فيه فكرة عندي ومحتاجة دعم وتشجيع من الكل بلا استثناء
> الفكرة دي هي ان اختنا الفاضلة حنان قامت بعصر امخاخنا في موضوعها الجميل والمتميز جدا - عصرتها بمزاجنا بس عصرتها في النهاية برضه 
> ولهذا ومع اقتراب نهاية الجزء الثاني من هذا الموضوع فأنا أطالب حنان بالاجابة على كل الاسئلة من الجزء الاول والاسئلة في هذا الجزء ومحتاجة دعم وتشجيع عشان طلبنا يتنفذ
> 
> ياترى فيه حد مشاركني رأيي وطلبي
> برافو حنان مقدما


موافقه

----------


## boukybouky

ايه يا نونا لازم توافقي مادام الكل بيقول حنان ترد علي أسئلتها

يلا ماحدش بقي يا جماعة يرد و نعمل إضراب لغاية ما  حنان ترد علي الاسئلة كلها

مستنيينك و هنفضل بايتين في القاعة هنا لغاية ما تردي

و نعد نهتف: عايزين حنان ..عايزين حنان  :: 

دمتِ بكل الخير 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## osha

يا حنان 
المسالة ليست متعلقة بالمذيعة والا الصحفية 
المسألة بقت دلوقت انك لازم ترضخي لرأي الجماعة 
عدي كده شوفي كام واحد أيد انك لازم حتما ولابد وبلا ادنى مقاومة تجاوبي على كل الاسئلة بلا اي تقاعس او تكاسل
مش كده يا رجالة والا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## حنـــــان

مظلووم...

 ::   ::   :: 

حتى انت يا بروتس

ماتريكس... ألف سلامة عليك... يعني ماينفعش ترجع للجودو تاني؟

أماك...
و ربنا و ربنا كمان مرة 
لمنيمك من المغرب يا صين
 :: 

الطيب أحسن يا أماك بلاش منها اللعبة دي.

من زمااااااااااان و انا نفسي الي يقف ورا المدفع دايما يجي قدامة عشان يعرف بس احساس الي واقف ادام المدفع

المدفع مرة واحدة  ::  ليه بس هوه أنا كنت بعمل فيكم ايه عشان كل ده  :2:  

يسرا...
واى لعبة من اللى بينطو فيها ويضربو بعض...كاراتيه...جودو.....تايكوندو ههههه

يضربوا بعض  :Huh:  صلي عالنبي يا يسرا  ::  خلينا في الباليه أحسن

ميرا... الرقص على الجليد بيعجبني جدا وبحب قوي أتفرج على المسابقات اللي بيعملوها.

ندى الأيام... ايوه طبعا نغني ومحدش يقدر يمنعنا  ::  غني يا بنتي براحتك ولا يهمك!

بوكي...
ايه يا نونا لازم توافقي مادام الكل بيقول حنان ترد علي أسئلتها

يلا ماحدش بقي يا جماعة يرد و نعمل إضراب لغاية ما حنان ترد علي الاسئلة كلها

انتي رديتي على سؤال واحد ولا اتنين وجايه تتشرطي كمان  :: 
طب ردي على باقي الأسئلة وبعدين نتكلم  :good:  

أوشا... خلاص... أمري لله... استنوا عليا بقى كده أما أمخمخ للأسئلة  :Elvis:

----------


## MaTR|X

> ألف سلامة عليك... يعني ماينفعش ترجع للجودو تاني؟


الله يسلمك من كل سوء يارب

لا أن شاء الله ينفع.. بس طبعا مش بنفس كفاءة زمان
والحمد لله طبعا على كل حال  ::

----------


## حنـــــان

أنا جيت معايا تأملاتي...  :2:  
ماكنتش عارفه ان الموضوع صعب كده... أول وآخر مرة تعملوها فيا الحركة دي!  ::@:  
من هنا ورايح أنا أسأل وانتوا تتعذبوا  :: 

لو تقدر تعزم أي أربع أشخاص من التاريخ عالعشا، حتعزم مين؟ وحتعزمهم فين؟

عباس محمود العقاد... عايزه يقعد يتكلم وأسمع له وبس
عبد الحليم حافظ... يغني لي! أو أم كلثوم... أهو اللي فاضي منهم يجي ويا سلام لو الاتنين بقى.

حعزمهم في تريانو... مطعم عريق ولحد النهاردة طريقة التقديم والأكل شيك جدا.

صفة في شخص تعرفه تتمنى تكون عندك... مين الشخص... وايه هيه الصفة؟

دلال... أعز صديقاتي. لما تسألها سؤال... تسرح بخيالها شويه كده... نص دقيقة مثلا... قبل ما تجاوب عليك.

الطيارة اللي انت راكبها حتقع خلال دقايق وتتحطم... وقتك يسمح لك تكتب كلمتين في ورقة... وبس...
حتكتبها لمين... وحتقول/ي له/ لها ايه؟

لماما... أستحلفك بالله... ما تبكي عليا كتير.

لو تقدر تقضي ساعة بحالها تصرف بلا حساب في محل أو مركز تجاري 
(أي مكان للتسوق) من اختيارك، حتروح فين؟

ودي فيها تفكير؟ على قسم المكياج والعطور والمجهورات عدل! الواحد لو حتى مفلس... معندوش مانع يروح يعيش بين الجمال ده كله  ::  

لو تقدر تقول جملة واحدة لرئيس البلد اللي انت فيها دلوقتي، حتقول له ايه؟

زهقتني.

لو تقدر تتأكد من ان أولادك (أو أولادك في المستقبل) ما يمروش بتجربة انت مريت بيها... حتختار انهي تجربة؟

في حاجة في بالي... فكركوا حقول لكم عليها؟  ::mazika2::  

لو تقدر ترتكب أي جريمة من غير ما تتحاسب أو تتعاقب عليها...حتعمل ايه؟

حسرق قسم المكياج والعطور والمجهورات اللي في السؤال اللي فوق  ::  

اختراع موجود... مش عاجبك ونفسك تلغيه من الوجود... تختار ايه وليه؟

السجاير!  ::  

صحيت في يوم وقاعد تفطر وتشرب الشاي... بتبص على جريدة الأهرام عدد الجمعة... لاقيت المانشيتات في الصفحة الأولى بتتكلم عليك... عايزها تقول عنك ايه؟

بعد طول انتظار... افتتاح أكبر مركز للتجميل والعناية بالبشرة في مصر لصاحبته الدكتورة حنان
(هيه الأحلام بفلوس... مش لما أبقى أخلص الماجستير الأول)

بتشوف بريدك النهاردة... لاقيت المفاجأة الكبيرة.
رسالة غير متوقعة بالمرة من شخص تعرفه شخصيا (زمان أو دلوقتي)
عايزها تكون من مين وعايز يكون مكتوب فيها ايه؟

دعاء التهامي... أعرفها من وأنا صغيره قبل الغزو العراقي للكويت... من بعد الغزو لا أعرف عنها أخبار ولا أعرف راحت فين. نفسي في يوم توصل لي منها رسالة تقول لي... لاقيتك! نفسي أشوفك!

وقعت في ايدك طاقية الإخفاء...بس اكتشفت انك لما تلبسها بتقدر تختفي لمدة ساعة واحدة بس... حتروح بيها فين... وحتعمل ايه؟

في أصدقاء للعيلة... حاسين انهم مش ناويين لنا على خير... أروح أقعد وسطهم ساعة يمكن أعرف همه فعلا بالسوء ده؟

لو تقدر تحط ايدك على مذكرات حد تعرفه وتقرآها... تقرأ مذكرات مين؟

في الوقت الحالي مافيش حد معين.

لاقيت كرة مسحورة... تخليك تقدر تشوف يوم واحد في مستقبلك... وتعرف حينتهي على ايه... حتطلب منها توريك انهي يوم؟

13 مارس 2007   ::sh::  

أصبحت عالم كبير... انجازاتك كثيرة وعبقريتك في مجالك فاقت الوصف... في ايدك تكتشف علاج أي مرض في الدنيا... حتكرس وقتك ومجهوداتك لعلاج انهي مرض؟

كنت رديت على السؤال ده في أحد ردودي على ميرا... وقلت cerebral palsy

النهاردة حيكرموك... لك انك تختار أي موسيقار يكتب مقطوعة موسيقية عنك... حتختار مين (موسيقار عايش أو متوفي... مصري أو عالمي... حنجيبه بس انت اختار!)... وقول لنا حتسمي المقطوعة ايه (وليه)

شوبان ... حسميها... أخرتها ايه؟

انت في قفص الاتهام... مرفوع عليك قضية وكل الدلائل ضدك... موقفك صعب... عمرك الباقي حتقضية مسجون...
بس لسه في أمل...
قالوا لك اختار اللي عايزه يدافع عنك... مش شرط يكون محامي... المهم يكون انسان تعرفه وحاسس انه حيطلعك براءة... حتختار مين؟

أخويا الكبير.


لو قالوا لك... من النهاردة مش حتقدر تاكل غير وجبة معينة... فطار وغدا عشا من غير تغيير... بس تقدر تختارها... حتختار ايه؟ خلي بالك... دي الوجبة الوحيدة اللي مسموح لك تاكل منها... باقي... عمرك... كله!!

بيتزاااااااا ! 

لو تقدر ترجع بالزمن وتمنع حدث معين في التاريخ من انه يحصل... تختار أي حدث تلغيه؟

pass

النظر... السمع... الشم... التذوق... اللمس...
لو قلت لك حتخسر حاسة من حواسك الخمس النهاردة بس لك انك تختار...
حتتنازل عن أي حاسة؟

التذوق! لو الواحد بطل يحس بحلاوه طعم البيتزا... حيقدر يقاومها!

مسابقة... أو رياضة... أو تحدي... موهبة (مش مهنة يعني) طول عمرك بتحلم تبقى الأفضل فيها... والنهاردة أخيرا بقدرة قادر حلمك حيتحقق... ايه هيه الموهبة دي؟


رديت على دي برضو قبل كده وقلت...
لو حجاوب عالسؤال ده...
كان نفسي يبقى صوتي حلو! عشان أعرف أغني
عشان ماما تبطل تقول لي بطلي غنا حرام عليكي!
وأختي تبطل تقول لي حنان انتي بتغني ولا بتصوتي!
وقطتي تبطل تجري عليا كل ما أغني "أمانة عليك يا ليل طول"... وتحط ايدها على بقي عشان تسكتني!

----------


## osha

برافو حنان شطورة حنان
 :: 
من هنا ورايح حضرتك تجاوبي معانا بلاش الحركات بتاعةالمذيعات بتوع النايل تي في دول ::

----------


## حنـــــان

شفتي أنا شاطرة ازاي يا رشا
هيه الاجابة فعلا ظريفة على فكرة... حابقى أشارك ان شاء الله بعد كده  ::

----------


## حنـــــان

أخوتي الكرام...
استمتعت جدا برحلتنا وأتمنى تكونوا استمتعتوا زيي
نلقاكم على خير في الجزء التالت من "تأملات في زحام الأيام"

----------


## amak_77

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا  لالالالالا
ايه الخم ده 
ما ينفعش كدا كملي الاجابة هتاخدي درجة ناقصة كدا 
و مفيش ملاحق




> أنا جيت معايا تأملاتي...  
> ماكنتش عارفه ان الموضوع صعب كده... أول وآخر مرة تعملوها فيا الحركة دي!  
> من هنا ورايح أنا أسأل وانتوا تتعذبوا


ههههههههههههههههههه
انسييييييييييي



> عباس محمود العقاد... عايزه يقعد يتكلم وأسمع له وبس
> عبد الحليم حافظ... يغني لي! أو أم كلثوم... أهو اللي فاضي منهم يجي ويا سلام لو الاتنين بقى.
> 
> حعزمهم في تريانو... مطعم عريق ولحد النهاردة طريقة التقديم والأكل شيك جدا.


 فين الرابع يا حنااااااااااان
درجة ناقصة يا حنان 
فعلا تريانون مالوش حل




> في حاجة في بالي... فكركوا حقول لكم عليها؟


ده بقى الخم على اصوله 

لالالالا لازم تقولي 




> السجاير!


اختيار موفق





> في الوقت الحالي مافيش حد معين.


دوري يمكن تلاااااااااااقي




> 13 مارس 2007


الانكار مش هينفعك 
اشمعناااااااااا  التااريخ ده عيد ميلادك ولا ايه

شفتي بقى ان احنا كنا اشطر منك و بنجاوب على كل الاسئلة

بس دي مش كل الاسئلة بيتهيالي

يالا مش مشكلة عفونا عنك بس متكرريهاش

----------


## ندى الايام

> أخوتي الكرام...
> استمتعت جدا برحلتنا وأتمنى تكونوا استمتعتوا زيي
> نلقاكم على خير في الجزء التالت من "تأملات في زحام الأيام"


والله يا حنان احنا كمان استمتعنا معاكى وان شاء الله نتقابل على خير
فى الجزء الثالث بس متتاخريش علينا والنبى احسن اتعودت على كده ههههههههه
وتجوبى على كل الاسئله معانا ومن غير خم زى ما احمد قال. اوكيه

----------


## حنـــــان

> شفتي بقى ان احنا كنا اشطر منك و بنجاوب على كل الاسئلة
> بس دي مش كل الاسئلة بيتهيالي 
> يالا مش مشكلة عفونا عنك بس متكرريهاش


هيه دي أهم جملة في الموضوع كله...
يعني الحمد لله قدرت أنفد بجلدي وماردش على كل الأسئلة  :: 
بس هيه دي كل الأسئلة والله يا أماك... عشرة من الجزء الأول وعشرة من الجزء التاني.

متشكرين على عفوك عنا يا فندم  ::stpd::  ونلقاك على خير ان شاء الله في الجز التالت...

ندى الأيام... والله أنا كمان سعدت جدا بكم وان شاء الله المرة دي مش حتأخر زي المرة اللي فاتت وحرجع بالجزء التالت في أقرب وقت. ححاول أجاوب معاكم بأقل قدر من "الخم" ان شاء الله  :2:

----------


## Tiger Woman

و الله يا احمد نا كمان كنت هقولها زيك اشمعنى 13 مارس 2007 
 بلاش غلوشه و جاوبى 
وسؤال هبقى اقولكم فكرونى ادينى بنفكرك  
جاوبى هه

----------


## حنـــــان

::  السؤال بيقول تشوف أي يوم في المستقبل يا تايجر... ماقالش أذكروا الأسباب.
بس على العموم اليوم ده محددة لنفسي هدف وعايزه أشوف الهدف حيتحقق على ما يوصل اليوم ده ولا لأ...
وبس كده محدش يسألني تاني  :: 
عايزين نشوفك ان شاء في الجزء التالت يا تايجر.

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> [frame="10 80"]النظر... السمع... الشم... التذوق... اللمس...
> لو قلت لك حتخسر حاسة من حواسك الخمس النهاردة بس لك انك تختار...
> حتتنازل عن أي حاسة؟[/frame]
> 
> السؤال 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18


لأول وهلة إخترت النظر
لأننى قلت لنفسى أن البصيرة أهم من البصر
لكننى تذكرت أننى إذا حرمت من النظر فلن أستطيع أن أرى إبتسامة زوجتى
فقلت أختار السمع لأننى سأرحم من البذاءات التى تسمعها رغم عنك فى كل مكان
لكننى تذكرت أننى سأحرم من سماع ضحكات إبنتى
فأوشكت أن أختار حاسة الشم حيث أننى سأرحم من شم الروائح الكريهة التى تنبعث من بعض الناس الذين نسوا أن دينهم هو دين النظافة
لكننى تذكرت بأننى لن أستطيع أن أشم بعد ذلك أبدا أريج الزهور
قلت لنفسى :إذا أختار التذوق فالذوق أهم
لكننى تذكرت أننى سأفقد التمتع بما لذ وطاب من أصناف الطعام
ولم أستطع أبدا أن أختار اللمس
فكيف ستعرف إبنتى مدى حنانى عليها
لذلك لن أختار أى حاسة من الحواس الخمسة
ولا حتى الحاسة السادسة
فحاستى السادسة هبة من الله قد أنقذتنى من كثير من المطبات قبل وقوعها
سجدت الآن شاكرا لله على نعمه
فالحمد لله
وشكرا لك يا حنان على التذكرة




> [frame="10 80"]مسابقة... أو رياضة... أو تحدي... موهبة (مش مهنة يعني) طول عمرك بتحلم تبقى الأفضل فيها... والنهاردة أخيرا بقدرة قادر حلمك حيتحقق... ايه هيه الموهبة دي؟[/frame]
> 
> السؤال 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19


كان نفسى أكون حريف فى لعب الكرة
وكمان التنس

أنا قلت أجاوب بسرعة
علشان أحضر نفسى للجزء الثالث
وشكرا لك يا حنان علشان خلتينا نحاول نعبر عن أنفسنا بأسئلتك الجميلة
 :f:

----------


## حنـــــان

أحمد ناصر...
سؤال الحواس ده... مايحيرش خالص... بس يخلي الواحد يقول الحمد لله.

كان نفسى أكون حريف فى لعب الكرة
وكمان التنس

كان نفسك ليه؟ لسه قدامك الفرصة  :: 

شكرا على احياء الموضوع يا أحمد... وان شاء الله الجزء التالت يبدأ قريب.

----------


## osha

للرفع 
ياريت ياحنان تفكري تتابعي الموضوع دا 
 :f:

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

ايوة ياريت جداااااااااا

من احب المواضيع الى قلبى 

تسلم ايدك يا حنان عليه وتسلم ايد اوشا لرفعها الموضوع

----------


## حنـــــان

أوشا... يااااه... فيكي الخير والله أنا وحشني الموضوع ده جدا.

ميرا... الله يكرمك يا ميرا... أنا كمان أعز الموضوع ده قوي... كان ظريف ومشاركات الكل فيه كانت حلوة... 

والله أنا بقى لي فترة... بالشهور يعني... عايزه أبدأ الجزء التالت... بس كل مرة يعطلني حاجة. ربنا يسهل... لما الأمور تتظبط ان شاء الله حرجع أعمله تاني...
وتسلموا لي على الرفع والمرور  :f2:

----------


## ندى الايام

_فى انتظارك يا حنان
وتسلمى يا اوشا على الرفع 
فعلا موضوع جميل_

----------


## حنـــــان

> _فى انتظارك يا حنان
> وتسلمى يا اوشا على الرفع 
> فعلا موضوع جميل_


تسلمي لي يا ندى ربنا يسهل والله وأبدأ في تحضير الجزء التالت قريب  :f2:

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*الموضوع دا أكثر من رائع ياحنان
وأسألتك كانت واعية وهادفة واستطاعت أن تخترق الذات
أنا بضم صوتى ل أوشا والدكتورة نسيبة وندى الأيام
تحياتى*

----------


## no2no2

أنا أول ما قرأت العنوان اتشديت ليه
أنا مستنيه الاسئله الباقيه
إنشاء الله

----------


## nariman

*موضوع رائع ياحنان*
*مع الاسف مكنتش متواجده لما نزلتيه*

*ان شاء الله ألحق معاكم الجزء التالت*

----------


## حنـــــان

أخي الكريم حكيم عيون
الأخت العزيزة no2no2
العزيزة ناريمان

متشكرة قوي على كلامكم الجميل المشجع جدا.
والله فتحتوا نفسي للموضوع ده تاني.
ان شاااااء الله قريب حبدأ الجزء التالت.
تسلموا لي على المرور وتنوير الموضوع.

----------


## samma

أنا بقى نفسى اروح مكان مفيش فيه حد خالص غير انا والانسان اللى هرتبط بيه بس المكان يكون فيه بحر عشان بحب البحر أووووووووووووووووووووووووى

----------


## samma

نفسى اشوف مذكرات انسان كنت مفكرة انه قريب منى بس للأسف طلع بعيد جداااااااااااااااااا
واعرف ليه كل الغموض ده فى حياته

----------


## samma

يوم واحد قليل اووووووووووى
بس هاختار يوم ماموت

----------


## samma

نفسى اكتشف علاج لمرض الكبد والسرطان 
يارب اعفينا من اى مرض
واشفى كل المرضى

----------


## حنـــــان

يا أهلا وسهلا بيكي يا سما
منورة الموضوع والمنتدى كله
جميلة مشاركاتك جدا... أشكرك على التأمل معانا هنا... وتعالي بقى كمان شاركينا الجزء التالت من التأملات من هنا

http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/thread100567.html

----------


## samma

انا هاختار عمار الشريعى لانه بجد فنان وموسيقار رائع
وهاسمى المقطوعة 
"الحياة"

----------


## samma

انا عارفة ان ممكن كتير من القريبين منى يتخلوا عنى بس ساعتها هختار اتنين بنت خالتى وزميل ليا بصراحة بيقفوا جمبى كتير

----------


## samma

انا هختار الفاكهة لانها الحاجة الوحيدة اللى مش ممكن ازهق منها

----------


## samma

على الرغم ان الاختيار صعب
بس هاختار حاسة الشم
لان جربت فقدانها كثيرا وخاصة فى الشتاء

----------

